# Acronym Game



## DarkAura

Ok, so you put a random acronym, and the next poster makes the acronym into words and they make an acronym and so on.

EXAMPLE:

P1: Gtfo
P2: Give Terrorists (the) finger (at) Osama. FTG
P1: Find Teriyaki Games. 


And if you want to add osme small words like the or a, put it in Parenthesys, so it wont be apart of the acronym. (Like P2's)


Start!

ILP


----------



## Monoking

I like pie.

DBZ.

=3


----------



## DarkAura

(I swear to god, That's what my acronym meant)


Dario Brings (the) Zest


----------



## sv_01

Ehh... You didn't post an acronym.

HPL


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Heal (the) Pickles' Love. 

MCITS


----------



## DarkAura

Mothers Call Iguana Toenails (on) Sunday


IJLM


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I Just Love Monkeys. 

SHYG


----------



## DarkAura

Simians Have Your Gun


JNYT


----------



## Ulqi-chan

John Never Yelled That.

SYB


----------



## DarkAura

See Your Banner

BRMH


----------



## Luxcario

Big Roaring Mad Horses

ILEAP


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I Love Every Asshole Pony. 
Not really cause I don't watch MLP

BMRYM


----------



## DarkAura

Bring My Revolver (to) Your Matrix

ABCDE


----------



## Luxcario

Big Monsters Ring Your Mother (XD)

EDIT: Ninja'd

Angry Bees Chew Dead Eggs

GT


----------



## DarkAura

Go (to) Town


GD


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Get Dressed
(A lot stranger than I thought)

FOB


----------



## Luxcario

Fight Obese Bears

TDSH


----------



## sv_01

The Devil Ships Horrorterrors

MGDA


----------



## Zexion

My Grandpa Drank Alot

GEFS


----------



## Ulqi-chan

My God, _All_ (the) Doggies?

Edit: NINJA'D

Get Emmaline for Sammy. 

YIGS


----------



## DarkAura

Go Eat Flower Stantlers


OGY


----------



## Wargle

Orange Gravy (eating) Yolanders

MLP:FIM


----------



## Dar

Magic Lime Pickles: For Internal Mice (fail?)

PBJ


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Please Beat (the crap out of) John

NSTYR


----------



## Dar

Now Sour Trees You (will) Rule!

OMG


----------



## DarkAura

Oh, Mai's Good
ASB


----------



## Ever

Armored Strongholds (of) Brisingr

TTYL


----------



## Dar

Terrible Trees Yell (at) Llamas

RAWR


----------



## Ever

Rice arrogantly wrangles rhinos


----------



## Luxcario

Acronym?


----------



## DarkAura

Anything Come Roaring On Nothing, Your Mother.


ALWAYS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Alan Lanced William At York Stables

NEVER


----------



## Dar

Nanna Eats Velcro Earlobe Ropes (o_0)

ROPE


----------



## DarkAura

Rely On People's Entertainment


FRLG


----------



## Dar

For Real Lemon Growers

RUBY


----------



## DarkAura

Roses Under (the) Blue Yolk


FAQ


----------



## Dar

For All Quails

RNG


----------



## Monoking

Rapidash Night Green.


STR.


----------



## Dar

Super Trunks Rider

SRI


----------



## Monoking

Rider? ..Dude, that's a very sexual reference.

Serious Rat Intelligence.


TIM


----------



## Dar

*shrugs*
Oh well. By the way, no acronym.

COM


----------



## DarkAura

Creatures Outside (of) Minesota.

Yay, people are posting in this! Three pages on the first day! =D! For the record, any and all remakes of this will be made by me. I call it. =)

DYKILC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Did You Know I Like Coca Cola

(The C can be either, I can't be bothered, it's a brand name, who cares...)

SAPPHIRE


----------



## DarkAura

See Altering Planes Phish Hard Iguanas Running East


ATLAS


----------



## Dar

All Tall Lions Ate (the) Salami

SOCCER


----------



## Big Fluffy

Smelly Original Crabs Cut Eggs (that) Roar

PIGS


----------



## Dar

Purple Iguanas Gut Swordfish

NFL


----------



## DarkAura

Ok, guys, please make them acronyms instead of words. 

Ninja'd: Never Find Leaves

GBA


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Good Boy (eats) Apples

UYBATC


----------



## sv_01

Ugly Yellow Bats And Their Companions

MDI


----------



## DarkAura

Many Donkeys Intercepting

MIB


----------



## sv_01

Mighty Inconceivable Brain

BFSN


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Ban For Spamming Nailpolish

NSFW


----------



## CharizardHammer

New Sheriff founded (the) West

HOLUB


----------



## Frostagin

Hot Ostriches Love Underdogs (and) Brains

KDS


----------



## Ever

Knishes (are) delightful (and) scrumptious!

ROFL


----------



## sv_01

Reddish Orange Flame Lizard

CWLV


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cute While Love Vanquishes

PLATINUM


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Please Lose All Taste In Next Ulterior Motive

HJGDHHJGB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Hugh Jackman Gives Danny, Harry (and) Henry Jolly Good Bull*BEEP*

YACKPIAD

(Please... If you're going to try to make it hard, don't ask a creative writer student of 2 years)


----------



## Frostagin

Yacker And Charizard Kill Pies In Awesome Dragons

...What.

IHSRSMINEF


----------



## DarkAura

I Hate Super Remote Sighs (that) Might (get) In Nobody's Edward Fewer

.....I dont even know...

JRYS


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Just Remember Your Sins

...
HPPA


----------



## DarkAura

Happy Pizza 'Preciation Award


IDGAF


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I Don't Give A F...

SACMPL


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Save A Clamperl, Maybe Post Lights.

FROTLOP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Fire Really Owns Tiny Lines Of Paper!

PERNBOAK


----------



## DarkAura

People Eat Abra, Natu Beats Oddish, Abomnasnows (are) Knights.

BGUDF


----------



## Barubu

Belated Gardevoir Under Dung (and) Feces

GYODSP


----------



## sv_01

Giovanni's Yellowish Orange Digital Submarine Shoots People

MFLOD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Mighty Funny Lad, Our Dia!

RCFOHP


----------



## Monoking

Richie Cordelia, Fantastic Open House Place!
Hey, that actually made a bit of sense!

ASB


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Awesome Super Broly


MSPS


----------



## sv_01

MS Paint Soda

DCMS


----------



## Dar

Diet Cola (is) Mega Soda

ILS


----------



## sv_01

Invisible Lava Squid

WDS


----------



## Monoking

Whiney Dog Soup.
...

RC


----------



## SquishierCobra

Rhino Crap

NEDM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Never Eat Derpy Meat

(That actually sounds like good advice...)

FLTNPT


----------



## DarkAura

Find Lieutenant Testosterone, Never Piss (on) Tabletops

STD


----------



## Dar

Severed Thumb Disorder

This sounds like a real disorder o.o

PKMN


----------



## DarkAura

Pikmin Keep Monstrous Numbers


NAFTA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Never Allow Frederick To (eat) Aliens

Again, sounds like good advice... And that does sound like a real disorder, seriously now, what the hell? What the actual hell?

Anyway...

PKRS


----------



## DarkAura

Parents, Keep Random Strangers


THF


----------



## Dar

The Hand Farted

........I dont know.

FTW


----------



## sv_01

Fire-Tentacled Wilbur

PBYS


----------



## Dar

Peanut Butter (and) Yellow Socks

MCC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My Comb Cares

(Wait, that sounds wrong somehow...)

GTATFLC


----------



## Dar

Goat Tongues Are To Forget Lung Cancer

PBS


----------



## Monoking

Pikachu Bulls**t Soup.

What the...

MMM


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Mighty Munching Moles

ANDROID


----------



## Monoking

Augh, stop giving me long ones!

Angry Neighbor's Dog, Rick, Opened Ivy's Door.
:D

SOUP


----------



## DarkAura

Semi Optimistic Underhanded Programmer.

TBA


----------



## Monoking

To Be A (Master)

PICCOLO


----------



## DarkAura

People Ingest Colorado Cats Or Louisiana Otters.


AMIRITE


----------



## CJBlazer

Forgive the Warrior.

KOALM


----------



## The Omskivar

Kill Or Annihilate Lemming Minions

ASDFJKL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

A Series Defending Free Jelly, Kettles (and) Lemmings

EIRE


----------



## sv_01

Eternally Insane Rainbow Empress

NHOPFY


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

No Horror Over Poverty For Yami


----------



## Dar

Theres no acronym...

CUBONE


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Could Ulqi-Chan Bring One New Energon (star)

(Sorry, thought I put one... long day...)

SWEETS


----------



## Dar

So We Eat Epic Totodile Sauce

(...ew.)

GIF


----------



## CJBlazer

Grab Indigo Forest

LANCE


----------



## DarkAura

Lying Apples Never Create Embryos


JPEG


----------



## Dar

Lieutenant Arnold Needs Cream (for) Eyes

EDIT: Junior Pears Eat Grapes

NEW


----------



## DarkAura

Norbert Ernest Wins

NFYFNSMH


----------



## Dar

New Furrets Yodel French Noddle Songs (for) Many Hours

Derp...

NERD


----------



## Monoking

Never (ending) Really Derpy (guy)

SOUP-A-DE-LOOPA

Yeah, I went there!


----------



## DarkAura

Send Outcasts Under Plazas-Also-Destroy Everything-Lending Ovens Outside Peanuts Station

FWI


----------



## CJBlazer

Justin places energy (in the) garden


LOPONY


----------



## Monoking

Um....
What?


----------



## Dar

Unicorn Marries Walrus Hat Approver Thomas

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS
(If that's too hard, then WALRUS. But I'd like to see you try.)


----------



## DarkAura

Seedlings Understand People Ending Racism. Carrying And Living Inside. Friends Rent Ants Giving Incisors (to) Living Intoxicated Students Inside Cabins. Enter Xylophones' Personifications. Ingest Ants Like Indiana Dorleen. Open Carriages Inside Orphans Underbelly Street.


LMAO


----------



## Dar

(Wow. That turned out better than expected.)

Lime Melon Apple Orange

FRUIT


----------



## DarkAura

(Please don't use real words; please use acronyms, not words)

Friendly Random Underestimated Iguanas Today


HGSS


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Could Ulqi-Chan Bring One New Energon (star)


Ahhh... No, I can't. c:



Hug Gary (, whom) Spills Seeds. 

BAWSS


----------



## Monoking

Boy, After Wiping Soup, Slip!

...Wut

WUT


----------



## DarkAura

Wait Until Teatime

PETA


----------



## CJBlazer

Please eat these apples.

GAMARAYT


----------



## Spatz

Give All My Armor A Really Amazing Ysgramorian Touch-up

KJHIOU


----------



## Barubu

Google America Manipulates Arabic Researchers After Yelping (at) Tadpoles

KJHIOU


----------



## sv_01

Kathryn Janeway Hides In (the) Old Universe

NGMEOR


----------



## CJBlazer

Never give me everything on retail.

TIRAA


----------



## DarkAura

Ten Items Raid Animated Arches.


BITMAP


----------



## CJBlazer

Berries in Terra Master's Archives play.

CTOAA


----------



## CJBlazer

Berries in Terra Master's Archives play.

CTOAA


----------



## Land Shark

Citrus Trees, Or; Animal Abuse

ARCTAN


----------



## CJBlazer

Arian rarely can talk about nothing.

KLOMLP.


----------



## sv_01

Killing Leia Organa's Matesprit Lacks Proffessionality

WAMAM


----------



## Dar

Wombat Apprentice Makes A Mocha

GOD


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Greatly Overestimated Dude
Ahahah, love it. :D Massivly Erect, Nobody Touch!
SHAPNKRUL


----------



## Frostagin

Ships Have Arceuses Poking Non-Killer Rice Under Lines

I question what comes out of my mind sometimes.

HNYTEITFW


----------



## sv_01

Huge Nightmarish Yogurt Taking Extremely Intelligent Tomatoes From Women

TMFAD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

The Mind Fails Any Dream

DONGLE


----------



## Dar

Do Orange Nidoqueen Give Lettuce (to) Everyone?

SMH


----------



## sv_01

Slimy Magnetic Hands

AAHGM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Another Angel Has Gone Mad

(That actually sounds like it's happened...)

ECAFTELLUB


----------



## sv_01

Extremely Crazy Ancient Fishmen Training Enigmatically Long-Lived Underwater Beasts

PMCRWF


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Please, Make Crowler (and) Ryn Wear Flowers (in their hair)

FJIFM


----------



## DarkAura

For Junior Investigators Finding Merriweather


JR


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Jumpy Raccoons

SLJQEC


----------



## sv_01

Soap Lamp Jedis Questioning Eridan Cultists

YJGZ


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Yugi (and) Jonouchi Groove Zanily!

(Well, there you go...)

HCETBE


----------



## sv_01

Hungry Cats Eating Transdimensional Banshee Eyes

BFOFSFAS


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Best Friend Obviously For Super Finale Autumn Season.
Yeah, I don't even know...
RGMATUH


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Really Groovy Mangroves Are Totally Unhealthy (for) Hobbits!

(You learn something new every day...)

YLSNED


----------



## sv_01

Yoda Loves Stabbing Narwhal-Eating Dragons

IRFYSO


----------



## CJBlazer

Is Rarity's fan your sleeping Obasan (grandma, I think in Japanese)?

AMIRSC


----------



## shinyabsol

Are Magic Injuns Really Sinking Cargo (ships)

IDC


----------



## CJBlazer

Indigo Dragon Clashes

PONYMA


----------



## Monoking

Piccolo's Open Nyan, Young Man/Ant.
..Wut.

EGG


----------



## CJBlazer

Everything's going greatly.

MLPPONY


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Manly Lions Pee Perfectly On (the) Non-existant Yggdrasil. (Yes, that's a word, look it up -_-) That's probably the most random thing I've typed in my life.

BUORCP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Blue Uranium Often Reaches Classy Proletarians

YMCAIFYMFTFL

(You think that's random, you should see some of the things people come out with on TCoD sometimes... My ridiculously tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM, being jus one example! And yeah, I've encountered the word Yggdrasil before, in Mai-Hime it's part of an acronym, can't remember the rest though, and I believe it's in Yu-Gi-Oh! (I think) 5D's somewhere!)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Young Men's Clubs of America is filling yellow maggots for tiny filthy lactose.

Yeah randomness for the win!

PTOYWZ

Random letters GOGOGO!!


----------



## Scootaloo

Please Talk On Your Windowsill, Zebras.

HKSYPS

random letters


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How (to) Know Several Yawners Post Silliness (?)

Try playing this game while watching Countdown, it gets quite random then cuz you have to make 9 words up systematically on the spot!

ASDFJKL


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Awesome seals do falls (like) joeys killing lambs.

UIOPL


----------



## DarkAura

Utah Intervines (in) Other Presidential Lags


QWERTY


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Quick warts explod really totally yellow (now).

GHJVDJBV


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Give Hugh Jackman Very Dirty Jewellery By Vera (Wang)

UIOP

(I don't know whether to take that last one as a statement or a warning...)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Unite intelligent oppressive people.

Yeah sort of evil.

LKJHGB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

LittleKuriboh Jus Hates (to see) Great Britain (run by David Cameron)

ZXCVBNM

(There's a challenge, and I'm suddenly making political statements again...)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Zing Xiao copes very bountifully (in) negative moments.

I don't even know if a Zing Xiao exists. :P

BIDOOF

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## sv_01

Bossy Incas Donate Orange Octopus Food

YSITGATK




Nanabshuckle8 said:


> Manly Lions Pee Perfectly On (the) Non-existant Yggdrasil. (Yes, that's a word, look it up -_-)


This aspect of Norse Mythology is well-known. This is like trying to explain that Queen Victoria really existed.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Yummy super illustrations talk greatly about tiny kimonos.

ABCDEF


----------



## Dar

All Balloons Cough Doughnuts (at an) Eggplant Fairy

GHEV


----------



## sv_01

Grey Hoofbeast Energy Valve

RSPA


----------



## CJBlazer

Real Sleepover Party Advantages


----------



## Spatz

^
 Is doing it wrong...

Red Sponge Package Association


FOMTR


----------



## CJBlazer

Freedom of Motherships were real.

MLPFAN


----------



## sv_01

Majestic Leaf Paraglide-Flying Alien Nidoran

SMOI


----------



## Spatz

So Many Omnipotent Idiots


GGH


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

sv_01 said:


> This aspect of Norse Mythology is well-known. This is like trying to explain that Queen Victoria really existed.


Hmm, yeah, I suppose your right. I shall improve!

Grossly Gobbled Hamsters

NFIWLSU


----------



## CJBlazer

Never Fear! I, Waterman, (shall) let Superman unite!

KLOVAMAN


----------



## Spatz

Killing Lots of Very Angry Mudcrabs at Novaroma

GHGTKK


----------



## CJBlazer

Gohan had Goten & Trunks kill Klovella.

MONMAN


----------



## sv_01

Mindfang Obviously Never Manipul8d Alfred Nobel

DTAAT


----------



## Spatz

Delvin Taxes All Argonian Tailors


SOPA


----------



## sv_01

Sneaky Organization (of) Purple Anacondas

TTIGTOBF


----------



## Dar

Thanks To Ignorant Gorillas The Oven Baked Faries

TGFF


----------



## sv_01

TurntechGodhead Freezes Flames

IWTMC


----------



## Luxcario

I Want Terrible Monkey Crap

STFUAGO


----------



## sv_01

Shoot The Flying Udders And Glowy Orbs

IDNOAH


----------



## DarkAura

I Do Not Oblige (to) Anesthesia Helpers


TPMRPG


----------



## sv_01

Travellers Pondering (the) Meaning (of) Raging Purple Giraffes

GIA


----------



## Frostagin

Great Internal Americans

...O.o I'm scared now.

AIASWABB


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Absolutely Intolerable American Superman-Wannabe Applauding British Bears.

Sounds reasonable.

JBOFLGEH


----------



## sv_01

Jelly Blobs Occassionally Freeze Light Green Eridan Holograms

TBAAAWC


----------



## CJBlazer

The Becoming Awesome and All-Wonderful Club

HSBC


----------



## Spatz

High School Breakdown Combo


DORBEQ


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Do Organize Rebellion Before (the) Earth (is) Quenched!

Reminds me of my english lessons.

SBIWCU


----------



## Dar

Sandwich Bread Is Waterlogged Cause (of) Underwaterness

MLK


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Milk lurking (in) Mordor.

JGSHJAG


----------



## CJBlazer

Josh gobbles seven hamburgers. Josh ate Godzilla.

HMGEVY


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Her Majesty Gives Energy (companies) Vibrant Yellow (jumpers)

(... I... Right...)

AFPFAD


----------



## sv_01

Aragorn Froze Pippin's Shoes And Died

ISDWK


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

I Said Don't Wake Kylie!

(And I put F, not S)

IGSF


----------



## Krazoa

Invading Glowy Signs Freed!

DERP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't Ever Roll Pikachu

(They both actually sound like good warnings...)

TBASLGW


----------



## Krazoa

Together Boxes And Secrets Loosen Glowy Wyverns

KLSDJL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Kindly Leave Science (to) Doctor Julain Landers

(More sound advice... And Krazoa, your jus sounds like a warning! Cuz none of these have ever sounded like either of those things...)

YGOSDDC


----------



## Krazoa

You've Got Okara Sensing Danger, Don't Curse

LKLJS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Little Kuriboh Likes Jelly Shots

(Who knew!)

TPLHBO


----------



## Krazoa

Teaching Pikachu Love Hypnosis Benefits Oddish

SJDN


----------



## sv_01

Shubby Just Deactivates Nukes

HPLHS


----------



## SquishierCobra

Silly Oprah's Pet Alligators

GUOTHB


----------



## AbsentNumeral

Gorillas Under Overpasses Troll Humans Best

HYWIOK


----------



## DarkAura

Harry Yells "WAKE INSIDE" (to) Opalescence (the) Karma

....

TBA


----------



## Dar

Tree Bouncing (is) Awesome

ASB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Associated Serial Buggerificationalisation

(Again: What?)

IMHABFTN


----------



## sv_01

Izraphel Murders Hackers And Bombs Future Tavros's Neighborhood

TIYM


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Troublemakers Incorporating Your Mother

Eww o.O

SGOMEB


----------



## sv_01

Shoggies  Gather On Mars Eating Bombs

OADWA


----------



## Krazoa

Onyx And Diamond Watch Amethyst

LJLSKJD


----------



## Frostagin

Legends Just Sat (on) Kids Joking Dialga

KPFTW


----------



## sv_01

Klingon Prisoner Freezes Time Warp
(sounds like a newspaper headline)

TTHFRIINA


----------



## Frostagin

Lolz.

The Trap Hates Fries Rolling It Iridescently, Not Arrogantly

ARRMA


----------



## sv_01

Ancient Robot Regi Mind Armor
(Does that contribute to their Special Defense?)

HSIP


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Horrifyingly Sick (and) Inspiring People.

Sooo, people who have a short time left but bravely face their fate in an inpiring way? Yeah!

VSORAI


----------



## Krazoa

Vans Scurry On Raving Areas (to) Investigate

IRJIO


----------



## sv_01

Instability Renders Japan Inside Out

PROLG


----------



## Krazoa

Praise Pumas Of Loving Glowy

WIOHA


----------



## sv_01

Water Incapacitates Outdated Hydraulic Accumulators

IYDUYSW


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

If You Don't Understand, You'll See Water

And that last one sounds like something you saw happen last night...

AUDIAYCIIOYGCWE


----------



## TonyMHFan

African Understudy Declares Insurrection against your capitalist indoctrination in our yearly gathering "Contributory World Exporatorium"

Yes, I am crazy.


ARMY


----------



## sv_01

Another Rampaging Martian Yak

FGBSIA


----------



## TonyMHFan

Finnish grandiose before Soviet invading army

HFWAS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have Fun With Alan Shepherd

YTSTBRSAW


----------



## TonyMHFan

Yearning Tot Sees Toy Box Runs Straight At Wistfully


DASJF


----------



## sv_01

Dark Azelf's Sanity Just Failed

GGM


----------



## TonyMHFan

German Genius Materialized.

BENDHE


----------



## sv_01

Blaine Escapes Natural Disasters (and) Hates Entei

SBSN


----------



## TonyMHFan

Small Business Support Network 


SHSBA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Society Halting Secret *Censored* Awards

LPMGSTSOL


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Liquified Pie Makes Good Soup Turn So Ovewhelmingly Loved.

Soo, I guess some people don't like liquified pie? THEY MUST BURN!! Right...

SGICPE


----------



## sv_01

Shubby's Glowy Ice Cream Pipe Eraser

PRFH


----------



## Evanlyn

Purple Reliable Friendly Helpers

OMGIABPD


----------



## golden999

Oh My God It's A Black (market) Pokemon Diamond

VJHDFSB


----------



## Coroxn

Venison Juggled (by) Half-Danish Firemen (from) South Bornio.

LTRHWK


----------



## Scootaloo

Let The Ruined Homework Watch (over) Kitchens

MHGIGHS


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

My Huge Gun Is Greater (than) His Son.

WICPTM


----------



## Evanlyn

With Internal Careful Protection, There's Money!

HLIAD


----------



## DarkAura

Heavy Liabilities Intercept Anderson's Dilemma


ABCD


----------



## Dar

A Bannana-Covered Donut

MTV


----------



## DarkAura

My Teenage Video

ORLY


----------



## sv_01

Obscure References (to) Lovecraft's Youth

TCOC


----------



## Zexion

The Common Obscurity (in) Comedy

MONSTER


----------



## Dar

My Open Neutron Slicer Takes Eggs (to) Rivers

TCOD


----------



## sv_01

The Call Of Dragomon

ETHA


----------



## SquishierCobra

Eating Tigers Has Attributes

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Omnipotent Mother Gives Wet Triumph For Being Barely Qualified.

... I have nothing to say.

GICLEWOF


----------



## sv_01

Glinda's Ice Cave (with) Lions, Elephants (and) Wolves Of Fearsomeness

AWTSH


----------



## TonyMHFan

Automatic Wire Test Set Hazards

GUTF


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Grab Ulricks Terrific Face.

I can see it before me...

TLCOAGI


----------



## sv_01

Terrorists Love Creepy Oysters And Glinda's Insanity

WBI


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

World Buggers Institute

I tried not to swear... It wasn't easy... But I'm British... I don't know why that's suddenly relevant...

WBACDC


----------



## Frostagin

Weird Brits At Crispy Dragon Con

WDC


----------



## sv_01

World-Destroying Cuttlefish
KTSFBEO


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Kilogram Tridents Should Fear Billy Elliot Overly

(...)

REBDBEWD


----------



## sv_01

Raging EctoBiologist's Daughter Babifies Evil Walt Disney

ROTU


----------



## Frostagin

Rachel Of Telly's Uggs

FCFFDAA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Football Clubs For Fans (who) Don't Admit Anything!

(So, THERE!)

HRFFMM


----------



## sv_01

Huge Red Flaming Forest Monkey Monster

CDW


----------



## Evanlyn

Calling Dumb Widgets

HTHAP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Huge Tomatoes Have Appeared Presently!

(Well, that solves world hunger!!!)

AITDTNN


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

All Information Travels Down Through New Networks

DTLFAC


----------



## sv_01

Doreen The Lovecraft Fangirl Admires Cthulhu

ITADMA


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Interesting Teenagers Admiring Dark Motif Art

SIZZLER


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Size Increasing Zingy Zoner Lion Every Route

(Easy!)

YUGIOH


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

Youths Under Great Influence Of Houdini

PFARTL


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Patented Flying Are Radiating Turtle Laser

LTATFLOWIACP


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Lowly Turkey Action Time Following Long Opening Windows In Anime Channel Programs

(Whoo!)

DOTFLYCAPKING

(...Yeah.)


----------



## sv_01

Dagon's Obviously Terrible Fish Leave Your Car Among Purple Kittens In New Goldenrod

SOTVG


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Space Obviously Tantalizes Virgin Giraffes

BCTTSIBGGS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Now that my ears have stopped ringing from that "NYA"...)

Britain Can Tell Tony Sears Is Biggs' Giant Germanic Sister

*Breathes on finger nails, then rubs them on cuff of jacket while smiling smugly*

TVHAWOAE


----------



## Dar

Tube Videos Have Always Worshipped Our Alien Elephants

Me and tube videos have something in common.

NYAN


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Never Yell At Noodles

REHVDBBMS


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Real Eggplants Have Very Dangerous Blossoms Bringing Massive Sickness

LKDODALALALA

(cookie to those who get the reference of my Acronym.)


----------



## CJBlazer

Lu Kane does one dance and laughs and lives and laughs again.

KLKIMJ


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Killer Llamas Kill Individual Monkey Jacks

(NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!)

YCKMISS


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Young Cat Kills More Innocent Slippery Snails

(The poor snails.)

DZYTKNPASLIGOMBURHQVWEXCJF

(EVERY LETTER GO.)


----------



## DarkAura

People. Stop. Putting. Long. Acronyms. It's kind of annoying.

Dance (on) Zeniths. You Tie Knots Now. Play All Sounds. Live In Greatness. Only Men Burn. Under Red Heights. Question Valued Wonders. Enter X-rays. Come, Join Fry.

TPM


----------



## Dar

Totally Pink Mondays

AFK


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

(Alright, sorry.)

All Fresh Kings

DTHKM


----------



## sv_01

Dagon Throws Hello Kitty Masks

MFWOD


----------



## Zexion

Maybe Free World of Outter Dragons

ING


----------



## Coroxn

Invisible Narcoleptic Giraffes .

CARCIO.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Could Aliens Really Carry Icy Ostriches?

(Could they?)

EBWPBNBF


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Evil Bunnies Will Punish Bouncing Nasty Blobs Forever

XZKT


----------



## Coroxn

Ripped from the Headlines:

*Xenophobic Zimbabwean Kills Turk.*

B.U.T.C.H.E.R.


----------



## Dar

But Understanding Tomatoes Can Heat Earthbound Raisins!

(Some people don't understand the logic in this.)

QWERTY


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Questing with Energetic Rocks to Yorkshire
(Amazingly, that makes sense...in a way)

S.R.I


----------



## Kronos

Supreme Resting Intitiative

CHRONO


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Crazy Hippo Runs On Nifty Ores

SECOPAV


----------



## Kronos

Secret Energy can only prove American Value

WHOOF


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Waving Hens Only Offer Food

DAACOPIH


----------



## Kronos

Dan and Andrew can open portals into Hades

DRAACO


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Diamonds Rage And Aliens Crave Oil

BLELLDEA


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Bunnies Licking Evil Lollipops Like Dancing Emancipation Alpacas 
ICDAMNM


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Intelligent Cod Diving Among Many New Marshes

(...omg that made sense.)

DRWHO


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Dogs Roaming With Hippy Owls

AUCEDOFCIH


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Accidentally Undoing Colorful Earphones Doesn't Obstruct Frustrating Charging Igloos Heavenly 

IHPERTM


----------



## Sypl

I Have (the) Power (to) Eat Red Tomato Moths.
QQQQQQQQQ


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Quaint Quizzical Quandaries Quote Quite Quiet Quills Quashing Quails

(DID IT. ALL DIFFERENT WORDS.)

TDKPZLM


----------



## Sypl

Totally Different Kangaroos Parked, Zapped Lots (Of) Milk

SYPL


----------



## sv_01

Sollux's Yellow Portal Lab

SGW


----------



## Sypl

Semi-Green Waste
HDILWY


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Hopping Damsels In Love Want Yeast

CIHNEL


----------



## Sypl

Cows In Hawaii Never Eat Llamas
QWERTYUIOP


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Queuing With Egyptian Robbers Taking Yellow Undies Is Outrageously Precious

JLINPDYT


----------



## Sypl

Jumping Llamas, I Never Punched Dogs. Yo, Tom!
LOLOLOL


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Leaping Off Logs Over Lakes Onto Lapras

HIODLPUET


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

How Is Olivia Dancing Like Penguins Understand English Tomorrow?

MFQBWAHC


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

More Followers Quake Before Wandering Avalanche Hunters Come

TKPXDLMS


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Temples Kill Purple Xylophones Dangerously Leaping Mountainous Seas

XKODIEUMQ


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Xenophobic Koalas Direct Dying Internet-users (to) Eurasia Under Megatrons Quarantine.

Huh...madness.

FLIVQMEGOOROPLAH (or if you're up for a challange: TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, mustn't make sense but I'd like it to be poetic.)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

(I'll take the T challenge!)

Tyrannic Tickle Turtles Tap-dance Through Tiny Ticks' Tree-houses Tirelessly Testing Towering Trains Towards Toppling Tasty Troublesome Toucan Toasters

(Whoa)

PKTFFM


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Printing Koreans Type For Freaking Monkeys

THIDPMEU


----------



## Sypl

Towering Houses Inside Dungeon Potatoes Meet Edible Unicorns
IGANICBIS


----------



## BlasTech

I got a new instant computer because I'm super.


HAPNUFY


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

XXMijumaruXX said:


> Questing with Energetic Rocks to Yorkshire
> (Amazingly, that makes sense...in a way)
> 
> S.R.I


You're jus jealous cuz I live in Yorkshire!!!

Happy And Puny Nutkins Undo Free Yorkshiremen

(More Yorkshire...)

YSHIRE


----------



## CJBlazer

You're so happy I'm ruling everywhere.

HMPOTFT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

He Must Put Out That Fire There

'Tis an order!!!

DIETYYMH


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Dancing Insects Tiredly Yawn Yearly Manning Holes

TUVWXYZ


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Tumbling Under-aged Vixens Whack Xenophobic Yanma Zealously

LMNOPQRS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Lateley My Nipples Order Petrol (for) Quests Requiring Synchro (monsters)

Don't worry, I told them off for it!

ABCDEFG


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Acronyms Bring Crazy Definitions Every Few Goes

They do, don't they?

HIJK


----------



## Coroxn

Hungarian-Indonesian Jackalope Killers.

As in, a group of Hungarian-Indonesians who hunt Jackalopes. Or is it a group of hunters who kill Hungerian-Indonesian Jackalopes? We will never know...

V.I.N.D.I.C.A.T.E


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Violently Initiate New Dictatorships In Creationists And Teammates Everywhere!

Better not... Don't want to start a war or something...

USURP


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Undermine Star-ship Under-hulls Really Powerfully

It's the only way to save the future!

OVERRULE


----------



## Coroxn

Overzealous Venitians Earnestly Refuse Rioters Unlimited Luxembourgian Ecstasy.

D.R.O.W.N.E.D.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Dreams Rotate On Wheelchairs, Never Eating Double

CHIOPERFH


----------



## sv_01

Cuttlefish Hide In Our Purple Empress' Really Fearsome Hair
(Wait, does her hair have a life of its own and a symbiotic relationship with some cuttlefish?)

GLUB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Jus ask Krazoa!)

Great Lunch Under Balloons

(I did enjoy it!)

TOESALPHA


----------



## sv_01

Titanium Octopuses Eat Submarines And Love Penguing-Hunting Aliens
(You mean Krazoa is the Empress?)

EMH


----------



## SquishierCobra

Eat Mudkip Heads

LLAMAS


----------



## Momo(th)

Lily likes Adam, Mike, and Sam

KAGEHE


----------



## Coroxn

Killbots Are Getting Even Huger Everyday. 

F.U.D.G.E.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Freaking Undead Dogs Glared Evilly

HKLGLM


----------



## ignore_this_acct

His Killer Laugh Gives Lame Machines

YDGB


----------



## Dar

Yellow Digimon Greet Balloons

PKMN


----------



## Hogia

Parking Kites Maybe Not

>.<

FRTY


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

Flying Rats Terminate Yachts 

GHIYPEIU


----------



## Spatz

Green
Hued
Idiot
Youth
Program
Extended
Imbicile
University

^^
LOL


FGHIFMF


----------



## sv_01

Frozen Ghoul Heads In Filthy Magic Fridges

MDWKBN


----------



## Hogia

MIDI Drawbridge With Keyboard Box Noises

...lolwut

JUGVY


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Just Understood Giving Venemoth Yearnings

Don't do it! It's not pretty!!!

GOLDRARE


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Games Or Life, Dare (I) Rate And Remove Eternity?

I hold the universe in my palm...What to do with it..?

KALEVALA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Kenny Ate Lemmings Every Viable Alien Lover's Anniversary

And he wouldn't bloody shut up about it either!!!

TFTW


----------



## sv_01

The Fewer The Weirder

NIWY


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Never Ingest Wirey Yoyoes

Remember, kids! It's not big, funny or clever!

NBFC


----------



## Munchkin

Never Bring Fat Chickens

O.o

HDIS


----------



## sv_01

Hug Dragons In Salem

SIO


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Steve Irwin's Ostrich

MPL


----------



## Hogia

Memory Prolongs Laughter

Well, that's good.

HGTJ


----------



## Munchkin

Hide Gold (and) Treasure Jovially

JSHFR


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Just Sing Here For Romance

DGP


----------



## Munchkin

Dragon Girl (is) Proud

GDIQB


----------



## sv_01

Green Dragons Interrogate Questing Beasts

BGTTGS


----------



## Munchkin

Boom Goes The Terribly Groundbreaking Shaman
I have no idea...

GSDUFR


----------



## savol456

Giant Shiny Dogs Under Frozen Roads

IWHCSP


----------



## Munchkin

Impish Whales Hover Closely South (of) Panama

PDYHEN


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ponies Do Your Hentai Energy Nightly

...

GUAS


----------



## Munchkin

Get Under A Ship

OSHFTK


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ordinary Seafolk Have Fine TeleKinesis

So, there you go!

TZDTM


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Tottaly Zany Dinosuars (go) To Mars


HKJHSK


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Hit Kaiser Julius Hard-Style, Kid!

Ruspec!

TTWBHAES


----------



## Dar

Truth To (be) Withheld (by) Housewives At Eastern Soupstation

Yes. Soupstation is the only thing I could think of.

OBC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Order Before Christmas

And get it by Easter!

STOPHT


----------



## Munchkin

Sandbending Toph Orchestrates (a) Perilously Heroic Trip

Too much AtLA lately =p

GDOWYB


----------



## Dar

Green Dogs Obey Whiney Yellow Bats

WOOT


----------



## sv_01

Weird Orange Ocean Troopers

BGITM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Before Going Inside Take Memes

They'll save your life! Apparently...

NESW


----------



## Munchkin

Naturally Eating Seductive Witches
...

LWHFN


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Laugh When Henry Finds Norman

Confess everyone who thought I was going to swear!

IDSTVO


----------



## Munchkin

Idiotic Dwarfs Stay To Verify Organisms

DKNYH


----------



## sv_01

Dagon Kills Nodens' Yellow Hamster

(Bad fish! Stay in your aquarium!)

ORM


----------



## Mr. Brightside

Organic Rare Mentoes

_TNC_


----------



## Munchkin

Truly Nasty Crayons

ABCD


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Awesome Barnacles Create Destruction

TAF


----------



## Dar

Totally Awesome Furby

OLO


----------



## Munchkin

Obnoxious (and) Loud Octopus

LMFAO


----------



## Dar

Loud Monkeys Fart Anonymous Oranges

BLU


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Bluregard Likes U

LAHS


----------



## Dar

Laughs and Honey Sweeteners

ASD


----------



## Munchkin

Assonance Sounds Dumb

NFL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Naturally Filthy Lions

They need to get their act in order really!

MINAC
(Better known as Inu's favourite boss from Borderlands!!!)


----------



## Munchkin

My Impish Nidoran Adores Cake

TFC


----------



## sv_01

Terezi's Fake Claws

IREFT


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Intelligent Reactors Efficiently Falsify Tractors.

Riiiight...moving on.

It is time for the ever-dispised, hated, rage-inducing and overused god of stupidity:
YOLO


----------



## Munchkin

Yellow Organisms Love Ornithopods

ASDFGH


----------



## Hogia

Anarchy Sits Defiantly For Granny Hannah

Lolwut?

GKGU


----------



## sv_01

Gamzee Keeps Green Uranium

(But all uranium is green in Homestuck...)

LEIMF


----------



## Munchkin

Leave (the) Elephant In My Freezer

JDOSW


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jus Doing Own Serpent Wiring

Now let me concentrate...

WPCBYSIGBB


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

World Peace Creates Buffets (of) Yearbooks Signed Interestingly (in) Gray By Bruno.

... ... ..?

BSNIOVYUAPOJ


----------



## Munchkin

Busy Snobs Need (an) Intervention On Very Yeasty, Underrated, Abominable Parents Orgasming (in) June
Yes I kind of made up a word so what you know what I mean by orgasming >.>

MOTRCIGSAATR


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Most Other Televisions Really Can Instigate Gastric Series Airing All The Riots

Now you know where to go to watch your riots!!! I'm mad...

WTGFTCIIWTWPNW

(See if anyone can guess what I went with there!)


----------



## Krazoa

Warning The Glowing Flowers That Continue Illuminating In Weird Towns Will Poison Ninja Warriors!

KKSHIN

*sorry Chrisy Chris xD I couldn't work it out so made a better one X3*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Kill Karen So Hentai Is Neglegable

Do it! Do IT !! DO IT!!!

(It was Pirates of the Caribbean, by the by!)

WTHIAD


----------



## Munchkin

When Tiny Harlots Invade Another's Den

JDKDUM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jus Don't Kill Digimon Understanding Mancunians

They have to understand something after all!

IFYSICDLAIW


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I find you so incredibly crazy; does love always instigate words?

JRPUGNT


----------



## sv_01

Jade Rentoras Purr Under Great Nodens' Tentacles

(Rentora is Japanese for Luxray... But doesn't he usually take on the form of an old merman?)

LOTGA


----------



## Munchkin

Land Of The Green Animals

HFOWNC


----------



## sv_01

Howie's Fangirls Often Wander Near Cats

(Calling him Howie? That's _very_ fangirly.)

TMITSC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Too Many Ideas To Sort Crisis

Yeah, isn't that right, Cameron!

DCIAP


----------



## sv_01

Dark Cyan Investigator Arrested Pickman

(She doesn't seem to know that he's a good guy... Someone should save the situation with the help of nightgaunts.)

ESAAVT


----------



## Munchkin

Evacuating Savvy Animal Activists (is) Very Tedious

HDPWHCU


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(You sounded like you were talking from experience...)

How Do People Write Hudini Cover-Ups

Seriously! How?

FFXIIIT


----------



## Munchkin

(Haha, I've never actually evacuated anyone in my life, so I have no idea who's tedious to evacuate and who isn't~)

Freddie Found (a) Xerophilous, Injured Ibex In Tanzania

PRLSITB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Please Release Leon So I (can) Tell Boatface

IGTFS


----------



## sv_01

I Glomped The Fearsome Scubamon

(*weird hissing sound*)

SSWE


----------



## Zexion

Surfing South With England

POBS


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Predictable Observers Bring Sorrow.

ZOIBFSUI


----------



## Munchkin

Zorro's Office Is Both Fancy (and) Sassy Under (the) Influence
O.o

KFJULB


----------



## sv_01

Karkat Found Jake's Undercover Lion Bodyguards

LOCAS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Look Out, Carl's A Snake!!!

Seriously: LOOK OUT!!!

Anywho...

SPSIB


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Supreme Pondering Suggests Intelligent Bullshit.

Sounds...reasonable.

AIFHGODHE


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And I F'ing Hate Going Over Danny's House Everyday!

Seriously! The place is HUGE!!!

MTHAIDMHI


----------



## Frostagin

My Testy Hats (and) Angelic Ingrates Demand My Hating Ianto

Um... what
I don't even watch Torchwood...

AFIDARC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And For Iintimidation, Dress All (in) Red (and) Cyan!

It works wonders!

CORISYFI


----------



## sv_01

Casey Observes Redglare Intimidating Sollux, Yearning For Information

(probably because she doesn't understand how Redglare got there and why she is intimidating Sollux)
(I sort of got reminded of Redglare by the "red and cyan" thing)

CDSF


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Crying Desperately Solves Finances

Probably...

OCIAE


----------



## sv_01

Original Catgirl Investigates Aranea's Emotions

DIAS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't Install Anti Spearmints!

TWSSAN


----------



## sv_01

The White Scientist Shot A Nightgaunt

(Wait... White science? Shooting nightgaunts? How did that creepy deep sea fishman get to LOCAS?)

EGTD


----------



## Norm

Electic Ghetto Trolling Dads

BLISSEY


----------



## Keldeo

Byron Likes Insane Steel Soldiers Eating Yaks! ...wut

PIESYOU


----------



## Norm

Pokemon Is Endorsed So Yucky Oreos Undercooked

IDK

TROLLFACE


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Tentacles Reveal Laughable Lions Forcing Albert (to) Crush Enemies.

EOZDIURH


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Each Other Zone Did It Under Riley's Hat

I don't know why, they didn't say...

SONYPSP


----------



## Norm

Soluble Ononokusus Nagging Your Parents Solve Problems


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You didn't give us owt...

PSONE


----------



## sv_01

Prehistoric Squids Obtain Negative Energy

FWGA


----------



## Norm

Ferocious Weepinbells Get AncientPower

DOOM


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Drooling Orcs Organize Meadows.

You know, to rebel against the negative stereotypes.

HFUWLCPA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Have Fun Under White Limas Creating Paper Aeroplanes

I was doing it last week! It's a lot of fun!!! Apparently...

KOTBF


----------



## sv_01

King Of The Black Fliers

(Are those nightgaunts?)

TMOT


----------



## Norm

The Mom On Tetrahydrochlorol.

EDIT


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Extreme Detergent Is Trespassing

*Cuz it's extreme!

PABRKHIA


----------



## Norm

Plutonic Acid Burns Righteous Kingdom Hearts I Activists

TEGAD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

That sounds like a headline from that bizarre newspaper again, haven't you?

The Ego Goes Argueingly Downwards

It refuses to go quietly!!!

IGAGKAM


----------



## Norm

In grapes and guavas, Kern are master

QWERTY


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Quietly Wait 'Ere Readily Turning Yami

ASDFG

The keyboard theme again...


----------



## savol456

Always Still Doesn't Freaking Go

EGBDF


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Eleven Golfers Brought Death Fireworks

He was very pleased!

That damned newspaper again...

IMTCDR


----------



## savol456

I Must Take Certain Deadly Risks

CYCAS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Cover Yellow Cream Apples Slowly

PANTAIL

And Inuzuka jus melted...


----------



## savol456

Paint Apples Next To A Irregular Lamp

MOONBLU


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Move Over Onion Nomming Blue-Eyes Loving Unionists

Said the Tory MP to another workforce! Wow that newspaper has a pretty comprehensive politics section... Even covers the UK...

YGOTFS


----------



## savol456

You Go Over There (and) Feel Sorry.

QWOP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Quietly Wear Old People's (clothes)

PHBGTRTLA

*Walks away quietly*


----------



## savol456

Please Hide Benny Gurson's Trailer (of) Rotten Tortillas Like A.S.A.P.

DOLAN

*quickly leaves before building catches fire*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Dial Old Lady Owned Newspapers

They'll love complaining about this!

SISTLTDN


----------



## Norm

Sistltdn

Sorcerers in Southern Trollingshire Light Trucks Doused (in) Nicotine


NARWHAL


----------



## savol456

Next Alteration Rotation Will Have A Light

RETOAST


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Remember Every Thing Over Ambulance's Soup Trays

BLT


----------



## savol456

But Lucas Tripped

MAYO


----------



## sv_01

Making Alternate Yellow Oddballs

TMOK


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Turquoise Monkeys Operate (on) Krill

PIE


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Please Insert Experience

FSC


----------



## Norm

Follow Sensei's Cardamoms

REDEYES


----------



## sv_01

Rendering Expatriate Darkleer's Exoskeleton Yacht Extraordinarily Strong

(Sounds like an upgrade he would like)
(He made the seashell into a yacht now? That means better access to the sea, right?)
^w^

AHNTA


----------



## Frostagin

Arceus' Happy Negligent Trippy Ass

(um what did I do)

FIGRET


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Flying Invisible Gold-plated Red Electric Type

UJYTHG


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Under Juvenile Yachting Theatrics Have Gone (haywire)...

Some sod nicked the other half of the paper, so I don't know the rest...

PURPLEWKD


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Painfully Underestimated Radios Play Lovely (and) Energetic Warcries (to) Kill Donkeys.

It works better than bombs! Bombs I tell ya!

DIMAWKPEG


----------



## sv_01

Deformed Imps Make Away With Karkat's Purple Ectoplasm Gauntlets.

Karkat is a counterpart to John, sure. Knights have gauntlets, yes indeed. But where did he get purple ectoplasm?

TRCRILE


----------



## Keldeo

Tyrannosaurus Rex cling [to] rare insects like elves.

POTATOES


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Party On The Automated Telephone Operating Elves Tonight

IWTRMB


----------



## sv_01

I Want To Rescue My Brother

SKALH


----------



## Karousever

Saving Koalas Abroad (on) Lengthy Hikes

ILTPO


----------



## Keldeo

I like the potatoes orange

ILCOE


----------



## sv_01

I Love Chomping Orient Express

LEIAH


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Legs Eat Irises And Hair

LUCKY


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lad, Uranium Can Kill You

SHMIGWELF


----------



## Keldeo

Sirens harp my ignorant genius when elves live finally
what
IALCOLTN


----------



## sv_01

I Am Lovecraft's Constant Observer, Loving The Nightgaunts

MIFJE


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Man It's Fire Joltik Everywhere!

GCDKY


----------



## Karousever

Grab Copies (of) Digital Kentucky Youth

STLITF


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Surely Thine Lovely "Igniter" Terrifies Fools

Spoken by some medieval wizard

FONPACRI


----------



## sv_01

Flying Octopus Noms Providence And Crushes Rhode Island

(Because it's actually a giant space tentacle monster. That eats cities. And there is surely a connection with Lovecraft.)

PIOI


----------



## Keldeo

Pirates Illustrate [in] Oceania Inkpots

FRASDKJ


----------



## Karousever

Fairies Ralphing Apples Since Dinner's Killer Jalapeños

IKE


----------



## sv_01

I Killed Eridan

RFOG


----------



## Keldeo

[it's] Raining Flying Orange Giants

...that would actually be kind of cool to see.
RAWELJT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(That actually sounds like what they wanted to print on front of the Yorkshire Evening Post after it poured it down with rain during Gay Pride instead of the Weathergirls lyric...)

Really Am Wondering (if) Every Loiner Jets Through

...?

SFANMFM


----------



## Keldeo

Service For A Night Market Foam Must

ROFOESLK


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Roll On (the) Floor Omitting Every Silk Luxemborg Killed

IJMBW


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I Just Might Be White

TYIGLM


----------



## Keldeo

Tie Your Ignorant, Great [shoe]Laces Masterfully

AWJK


----------



## Broken

Aviators Whip John King

MWATS


----------



## guy standing behind you

My weird African Tortoise, Snowy.

ILCMACMLI


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I like chocolate monkeys and crawling machines living inside.

GWDMBBPFTD


----------



## guy standing behind you

Get wonderful dead monkey's bottles (of) beer (and) paste from the door.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

SFANSSSP


----------



## Keldeo

Steven flipped as Norman sat [on] Steven's sister Patricia.

AEIJJI


----------



## Scootaloo

All Eevees Jump (while) Juggling Igglybuffs.

HMSTHF


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How Many Starters To Hurl Forward?

TMABIMDP


----------



## Keldeo

Two Manly Aipoms Banish Igglybuff's Misty Depression Powers

AFSFE


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

A fine soda for everybody

LMFAO


----------



## sv_01

Lovecraft Might Find Another Oracle

TEWTMDC


----------



## Keldeo

The Evil Witch Timidly Makes Dark Cookies

AWKRJE


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

A Welcome Rides J(.K Rowling)'s Elephant

OMGTH


----------



## sv_01

Oh My Giratina That's Hot

YCOMBIAAH


----------



## Keldeo

Your Combee On My Beedrill Is Attracting A Heracross

SWICIA


----------



## sv_01

Scubamon Water Insane Cabbages In Arkham

HITTAU


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Herracross In Twinleaf Town And (is) Underleveled.
(Lol. I could become a Pokenews reporter. =D)
HSIF


----------



## Keldeo

Heracross (we're overusing heracross) Sights [an] Igglybuff Fuzzball [in Twinleaf Town]
Looks like Twinleaf's getting a lot of attention.
DALAMATH


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Don't Always Leave A Minor Alteration To Hecatonchires

(He doesn't know what to do with them! And I seem to always be throwing out advice...)

UYZAGB


----------



## Keldeo

Ugly Yammering Zubats Are Gobbling Birds

LKJFA


----------



## sv_01

Lazy Kinglers Jam Flannery's Amplifier

ANEHM


----------



## Keldeo

A Nasty Ekans Howls Murder
WAEKRJ


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Why Are Erikas Killing Rodney James

DIILTTHTT


----------



## Keldeo

Diglett Is Idling [with] Larry's Terrible Taunting Haunter That Taunts

QWREK


----------



## sv_01

Q Woos Riker, Enraging Klingons

I hope it's a female Q, and not, you know, John de Lancie.

DROS


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Dang Roggenrola''s Operating System

BRE

(Definitely a female Q sv)


----------



## Keldeo

Birds Reap Enigma

LOLOLOL (ooh, wonder what you'll come up with for this one)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Lots Of Love Over Leaving Out Llamas

ATRLIADVD


----------



## Keldeo

All Terrific Riders Like Ice-cream And Denounce Video Destroying
QWOBXZV


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Qwerty Was Over By Xavier Zorrow Vullaby
(Do not know what happened in the end. No I was not trying to make an X-Men reference)
EGENR


----------



## Keldeo

Egrets Generate Eggs [that] Narrowly Reap

ROFLBXZ


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Really Only Feel Like (having) Birthday Xperiences Zealously

IMBITHH


----------



## Keldeo

I Might Be In The Hallowed Hallway

JAEWR


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jus Answer Every Written Reply!!!

INTEYO


----------



## Keldeo

Intel Needs To Energize [its] Yo-yo Operations


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(You didn't put a new acronym, so I'm going to have to put one!)

TDMRPAW


----------



## Keldeo

[Sorry :P]
Tidy Dragons Miss Red Pandas' Arrogant Wimps

KAEPUIOYTAT


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Kamikaze And Enzime Put Utopia In Oslo Yet Tailow And Tailow

BDASD


----------



## sv_01

Beat Dualscar And Seduce Darkleer

JARGFL


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

John Adams Really Got Fat Lately

QWYJIBO


----------



## Keldeo

Queens Whine [that] Your Jam Is Boring Odor

UNICORN

:DD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Under No Immediate Circumstances Order Red Noodles

TAIGDYT


----------



## Keldeo

Tapirs Are Innocent Golems Dying [of] Your Toes

DDLYIUDVGD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(NO! Not my toes...)

Did Dean Leave You Ibuprohen Under David's Video Game Dictionary

(Why he'd leave it there, nobody knows...)

GOTHIC


----------



## Keldeo

God, [an] Olive That Hairy Is Cool!

I don't see why it would be, but

CORSOLA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Colour Over Ryan's Silly Ovals, Lined Awfully!

LOLITA


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Light Oil Lamps In This Area

MURPL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Must... Use... Reprinted... Lemon... Eggplant...

ITET


----------



## Keldeo

Is Ted Eating Trees?

LPO


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Lemons Play Olives

KCALTGXC


----------



## Keldeo

King Calvin Alludes Lightly To Gordon's Xylophonic Cartoon

MSZATAP (let's see if anyone figures this out!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

My Sister Zapped A TARDIS And Plasma

ERHIT


----------



## Keldeo

(You didn't figure it out :o [hint: look in the second random tag of my sig.])

Ethan Rides Hermit Insects' Tails

MIAFRLM


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

My Iris And Femur Really Like Milk

(What was it then?)

MSHAQN


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Mega Super Holographic Antlions Question Newcomers

FLENPWB


----------



## Keldeo

(@LL: "My Safari Zone Area, Thunderclap Amusement Park" XD)

Fire Leaps Enderman's Narrow Personal Wario Ball

PKMEON


----------



## sv_01

Purple Kecleon Manipulates Eridan's Other Necklase

DYAC


----------



## Keldeo

Draconic Yams Are Corny

ENISAMIT


----------



## sv_01

Explosive Newbie Illumise Seduces Ancient Magcargo In Thailand

CBSM


----------



## Keldeo

Cats Beware: Sneaky Monkeys

SWAJ


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Secret Weapons And Jockeys

TIABC


----------



## Keldeo

Timorous Ibexes Are Becoming Confident

BOTKINT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Because Others Tend (to) Keep Irises Neatly Tardy

(How? No one knows...)

IASID


----------



## Keldeo

Irises Are Silently Intimidating Darkrai

ERJW


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Everyone's Rubbing Jenny's Wishbone

She wants you all to stop it!

NGMSRTRT


----------



## Keldeo

Nabby Gets Mad [when] Shuckle Reads "Terry's Red Train"

...no, I haven't either.
AKWIOPVMK


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And Knowing What I Owned Previously Vladamir Makes Kingsized (things)

MGSHDC


----------



## Keldeo

My Godly Snow-white Hair Doesn't Care

hey I made rhyme

EHIAW


----------



## sv_01

Eridan's Horse Inhabits Alternate Waves

AFSFG


----------



## Keldeo

Alternate Fireflies Soar Freely [over] Girafarig

KJAWR


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Kobra Jumped And Wigglytuff Rolled

(Shoot me. Please.)

MIKU

(Pleasepleasepleaseplease)


----------



## sv_01

Makara's Insane Kecleon Underlings

(Which Makara? And won't it make the Patron of Scales from his session angry?)

KOITM


----------



## Keldeo

Kids of Ignorant, Tasteless Moms

WJQVBEI


----------



## CloudCat

Wendy Jones, Queen (of) Vietnam, Buys Eggs (and) Ice Cream.

AMANAS


----------



## Keldeo

Apples May Accidentally Navigate Another Snake

AJREW


----------



## CloudCat

Andrew Jackson Reads Egg Whites.

GEAHBDS


----------



## Amala

GEAHBDS German eggs are hard boiled dog shit.

RYTHSFD


----------



## Keldeo

Really? You Try [to] Help Sacred Fighters' Dogs?

CAEO


----------



## CloudCat

Cakes Are Eating Omelets

ELEAP


----------



## sv_01

Eating Lord English's Ancient Porridge

(I hope he had it in a stasis field)

TVWAH


----------



## CloudCat

The Veil Was Actually (a) Hammer

BADAD


----------



## Dar

Balloons Are Dominating African Dodongos

FOUR


----------



## CloudCat

Friendly Otters Underneath (the) Roof

JAMH


----------



## Keldeo

Jamaicans Are Mad Horses

[... just kidding, jamaica-people. Sorry if I offended anyone.]

AEJFFR


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Any Effect Jus Filled Fruits Racket

(You know? That Fruits Basket spoof I jus totally made up and suddenly needs to be made!)

LMRBGAZSM


----------



## sv_01

Lucius Malfoy's Robots Boldly Glare At Zoroark's Seductive Manners

PDLEB


----------



## Keldeo

Personally Dislikes Leaden Elephantine Birds

JKREA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jus Kill Randy Early, Allright?

TBLFTN


----------



## sv_01

The Blue Lord Flies Towards Nothingness

STFIH


----------



## CharizardHammer

Seadweller That Fishes In (the) Hive

HtWTaBA


----------



## Keldeo

Her Toes Were Too Accidentally Burning After [the accident which apparently caused her toes to be burning and now two people are arguing about]

lARJE


----------



## CloudCat

I Am Reading (a) Jerky Elephant

DSEGEH


----------



## CharizardHammer

Dialga's Search (for) Electrical Grimmer (and) Electrical Houndour.

ASDFGHJKL


----------



## CloudCat

Another Superhero Dates Funny Guys, Hairless Jocks, Kitties, (and) Ladies

UMBMSFLM


----------



## Keldeo

Under [the] Mattress Belches [a] Monstrous Supersized Flying Long-legged Man

JAKR


----------



## sv_01

Janeway Arrests Kazon Ambassadors

(They have ambassadors?)

GVMATWAC


----------



## Bulbamew

Great Videos (of) Many Android Terrorists Winning A Cat

I clearly have a ****ed up imagination

KSITGOAS


----------



## CloudCat

Kristen Stewart Is Too Guy-ish (and) Odd At School.

BMV


----------



## sv_01

Black-Maned Valiant

^w^

CAASM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Bulbamew said:


> I clearly have a ****ed up imagination


(You'll fit in perfectly here then...)

Catch An Awesome Smiling Mouse

(See what I mean?)

KFMWDSGL


----------



## CloudCat

King Fred Makes Watermelon Do Stupid Giggle-y Laugh.


----------



## Bulbamew

Ooh hoo, this should be good. Let's see...

King Fred of Manchester Was Dead Serious on Getting Laid

OOLOO

EDIT -- Whoops, someone already did it. But I have left an acronym unlike them so this will remain


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(That seems fair to me!)

Only Other Liars Own Owls

(Apparently...)

RAJVTU


----------



## CloudCat

(the) Rain (on) (the) Actors Jiggle Violently To (the) Underside.


----------



## Bulbamew

CloudCat did not post an acronym so I will - QWERTYUIOP


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Yeah, you're supposed to post a new acronym at the end of your post!)

Quickly, Will Every Roman Tiger You, Olly (and) I Own Please (sit)?

TKTATKB


----------



## Bulbamew

Trevor, the King of Trubbish, is Armed and Terrifying, so Kyurem Beware!

BULBAMEW >:)


----------



## Keldeo

Bulbasaur Undulates Lethargically Below A Mew-like Entity of Water >:|

JKRAWE


----------



## CloudCat

Juicy Kiwis Rate All (of) (the) Water Entrees

MBSD

(Sorry, I know I need to post a new acronym, but I keep forgetting.)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Marry Blue Spider-Dragon

LotR


----------



## Bulbamew

Lord of the Roggenrola (Lord of the Rings is too mainstream)

OOOOOFT


----------



## CloudCat

Only Onyx Ontop Of Oddish (is) Terrible

KLTAC


----------



## Bulbamew

Keldeo Licks Trubbish's Armpit, Cheesy

KVITOVA


----------



## Keldeo

Kats Vie In Texas (for the) Only Verbose Award

JKRE


----------



## CloudCat

Jerk Kitties Read Everything

ICHC


----------



## sv_01

Insane Cat-Hugging Clown

GAMOD


----------



## CharizardHammer

Gamzee Arming Meulin (with) Oktet dice.

VUJLS


----------



## CloudCat

Vixens Under Jubjub-birds Like Snow

OTOTTT


----------



## CharizardHammer

Open To Over Two Thousand Trolls

PURJFUIBG


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Please Understand; Riley Just Fulfilled Unambigous Ideas Before Grant

(I have a good response to wierd stuff like that: Nod and smile!)

ZHROWTGA


----------



## CloudCat

Zack Has Rolled On Water To Get Axolotls?

FSSYA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Finally! Someone Sees You're Angry!

YAC


----------



## CloudCat

You Are Cool

KLIC


----------



## CharizardHammer

Kick Losers In Cans

tTTtT


----------



## CloudCat

the Tall Tank thinks Tally


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

No new acronym was posted, so... MOTM


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Me, Only Taller, Man

MAKOTO


----------



## Keldeo

Monkeys Ask Kookaburras [about] Oshawottian Towers [of] Oshawott

JDGFJK


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jus Don't Give Fred Jellybeans, Kenny!

Not after last time...

TRLAU


----------



## CloudCat

Tiny Red Ladies Are Ugly

WAI


----------



## CharizardHammer

Wind Attacks Isildur

SPARTA


----------



## CloudCat

Some People Are Really Tall (and) Angry

GTMR


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Get Tara More Rice!!!

She's run out!

HFCS


----------



## CloudCat

Hill Faces Can Scare

(XD Beware of the hill faces!)
GDSJM


----------



## CharizardHammer

Godly Dog Spits Juicy Mosquitos.

HIHVBDFKY


----------



## CloudCat

He Is High (on) Huggable, Vainglorious, Belittled, (and) Funky Kites, Yolonda.

EMYM


----------



## Hippy

Eat My Yellow Moths

YASDU


----------



## CharizardHammer

Yoshi Ate Silver Dungeon Unity.

JIKOLP


----------



## sv_01

Jake Incapacitates Kurloz's Orange Leaf Platfoms

WATDSH


----------



## CloudCat

"Watch as Tina Dances," Said Helen

GTYR


----------



## sv_01

Get The Yellow Rose

(But I prefer the purple rose...)

STDSP


----------



## CloudCat

Singing Tina Danced Slowly (to) Phoenix

HEA.TE


----------



## Keldeo

Her Elegant Amorousness Tantalized Edgar

HMHIWTD


----------



## CloudCat

He Made Him Idiotly Watch Telivision, Daryll

GFKL


----------



## CharizardHammer

Godly Friend Kicked Luigi

JUJY


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Just Under Juan's Yanmega
SJHSDJOC
(Have fun ^_^)


----------



## sv_01

Stealing John's Holographic Shadow, Daleks Jig Over California

(What is a Peter Pan reference doing so far away from Tavros?)

ATDAOT


----------



## CloudCat

A Tall, Dark Adult On (the) Title

HGTF


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

(The) Haggis Gets (all) The Fluff
SKJDFGH


----------



## sv_01

Seducing Kathryn Janeway, Damara Finds Glowy Horses

YANA


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Yanma and Nonagons Ask
DNDEOGJN


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Do Not Die, Even (if) Onigumo Gives (you) Jelly Noserings

*Scratches head and refuses to say anything*

NUTEOHF


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Never Under-estimate The Elegance Of (a) Hundred Flamingos
SBSDJBSDJ


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

So Brian Said, Don't Jump (Justin) Bieber (so) Suddenly, (you'll) Die (at the hands of the We Hate) Justin (Chatwin Club)!

ETDETSFS


----------



## CharizardHammer

Electric Tyrant Ditched Enchanted Troll Star, Flint Stone

JJHFUJ


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Jus (then) Justin Had Fun Untying Jamie

HFAOLUOR


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Had (a) Flying (type) And (a) Other Looked Under Oour Roof (?)
ANATANOUTAHIME


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And Nathan Aided Timothy (to) A New Observation (about) Unnamed Titans And Hungry Immortals Making Eggnog

KFIABNAG


----------



## CharizardHammer

Kill Flaming, Insane Balrogs, Nimble (and) Agile Gandalf.

PHJGNDUJSUISJ


----------



## sv_01

Porrim Hears Jade Growling Near Damara's Uncontrollable Jester Sprite Under Iridescent Sky Jackets

(Why is there rainbow-colored clothing in the sky? Did Damara mess up a summonning ritual?)

TAFA


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

The Animals Flew Away
BGTYHN


----------



## CJBlazer

Blue Gengar told your honest niece.

WTF WN


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Told her what? No one knows...)

When Tokyo Fell, Wayne Nerped

(It was a bad day all round!)

HDTNRY


----------



## CJBlazer

HDTNR

How did Trey need red Yanmasks?

HJOTPO


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

High Jump Olympian Tommy Pickering (got) One (Gold medal)

(He was having a bad Olympics...)

TWUWTMUAADTHBBFH


----------



## CloudCat

(Oh dear.)

That Wacky Ulcer Went To My Arm. A Dumb Thing Had Been Born From He.

LGTMT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(Actually when I came up with that acronym, I was talking about how I woke up with two mouth ulcers that are apparently immune to the effects of Bonjela cream, and the fact next door's dog had been barking ALL MORNING, so I was quite tetchy when I woke up today! Granted that was like 12 hours ago...)

Legal Granite Takes Minutes To (wash)

(Cuz illegal granite takes hours, cuz I say moo!)

OCGTCG


----------



## CloudCat

(At least I got the "ulcer" part correct!)

On (the) Cat's Green Teeth, Cougers Growled.

ITSAM


----------



## sv_01

Illegal Technology Seduces Alternate Mindfang

(So Aranea is getting seduced by an evil robot?)

PPCB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

(NOOOOOO!!! Poor Aranae!)

Public Principality Calls Bananas

JLYAD

(I actually laughed a little when you said ulcer actually...)


----------



## CharizardHammer

Jelly Licks You After Date

GJJHJJ


----------



## CloudCat

Go Jump (on) Jack, Hailey. Jack's (a) Jerk.

ILTEEEAP


----------



## CJBlazer

I love to eat everyone, erasing any population.

TCODASPPQTER


----------



## CloudCat

The Cave Of Dragonflies And Super Pokey Puffs Playing Quiet Turtle Eatery Rays

WEISNTEAS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

When Either Insane Solution Notes Toilet Enemies Are Silly (run)

(Seems like sound advice...)

TCODSBUARA


----------



## CloudCat

The Cow (is) Odd, So Benny Underwent A Real Activity

(What are fake activities?)

TCODWEISATEAS


----------



## sv_01

The Cave Of Dragonflies Where Everyone Is Scared And The Empress Alocated Spoonkind

LEIETST


----------



## CloudCat

Life Entitles Icky Eyes To Stop Talking

GJODFC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Good (and) Jolly Old Dame Felt Cool

Always good to know! For some reason...

TWDEIA


----------



## Hippy

The White Dog Eats Idiotic Animals

HSIKSI


----------



## sv_01

Howie's Seashell Impairs Kurloz's Subjugglator Instincts

BLFC


----------



## Hippy

By (and) Large, Feet Cook.

RL


----------



## Scootaloo

Roy Lives

GHEIOJDOG


----------



## Hippy

Girly Hammers Eat Inside (and) Outside. Jocks Dig Out Girls.

CNOO


----------



## sv_01

Cal Never Officially Obeys

TOAS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Today, Aldershot And Surrey

Tomorrow, who knows?

GPUB


----------



## Hippy

Gakupo Packs Underground Basses

WHICH


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

What Happens Is Chinese Ham

RYO


----------



## sv_01

Ride Yellow Octopuses

PCAY


----------



## Hippy

Pikachu Can Act Yellow

GSDP


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Good Stuff Doesn't Pay

GRJSIFJ


----------



## Hippy

Grinches Read Jirachu's Super Intelligent Fruit Jelly

GARNM


----------



## Scootaloo

Ghirahim and Rauru Never Met

ADGTH


----------



## Hippy

A Dog Goes To Hawaii

HHAY


----------



## Scootaloo

Hello! How are you

SATBK


----------



## Hippy

OH MY GOSH Scootaloo, When I wrote HHAY, I was actually thinking of "Hello, How Are You?"!!!

Sometimes, A Tall Boy Kicks.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Glances around curiously... Glances at watch... Leaves*

WDYPANA


----------



## sv_01

Why Do Yaks Plot And Not Attack?

DAITC


----------



## Scootaloo

Donuts and Ice to Caitlin

LOZALTTP


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Legend of Zelda At Low Tropics to Pack

GJJDFJSONCLS


----------



## Hippy

Sorry, Yami, I forgot to post a new acronym!

Go Jump, Jack. Deer Fly, Jack. Feed Jack, So Only Nick Can Leap Slowly.
(That was hard!)

ISTWI


----------



## LadyJirachu

I See Tom(Nook?) Was Interested...(???)

TOMNOOKLOL


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Hippy said:


> Go Jump, Jack. Deer Fly, Jack. Feed Jack, So Only Nick Can Leap Slowly.
> (That was hard!)


To be honest, I didn't expect anyone to handle it so well.

Anyway,
To open (the) Moor (of) Narnia, One Only Keeps Large Obnoxious Llamas

DUNSPARCE


----------



## LadyJirachu

Does Umbreon Never Speak Paragraphs About Raichu Climbing Elephants? (XD)


*RIKUDUH*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Really? In Kingdom (Hearts), Unverse Die (in) Unusually Hyperactive (ways)

SETZER


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Super Elephants Tap Zoidberg Even (if they're) Robust

MJUYHN


----------



## sv_01

Mindfang Jumps Up, Yelling "Hi, Norbert!"

GDST


----------



## Scootaloo

Gold, did Silver Try?

GJALGJO


----------



## LadyJirachu

Get Jirachi's and Latios' Gaming Jumpluff Online! :P XD

MEOW


----------



## sv_01

Mighty Emerald Of Warping

GAFWA


----------



## Hippy

Golden Acrobats Flew Way Away!

HDFY


----------



## sv_01

Howie Donated Four Yaks

WKOBIFSTB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

When Knoxx Ordered Boring Idiots (to) Find Suitable Tanks, Britain (flourished)

Oh, the good old days, pre-Thatcher, that is!

ORGM


----------



## Hippy

Origami Rainbows Get Mean.

MNIWSS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

My New Invention Was So Small...

HOLLOW


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hi, Other Little Leo Olson of Wales!

PAPPLE


----------



## sv_01

Purple Aquatic Prince Possesses Lord English

(I fear we found a third side that is the enemy of the Time Lords, but probably won't save the world.)

GAWD


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Giddy Ale is Working for Drunks

SEMPER


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Simmer Enemy Meat Prior (to) Eric (and) Ronnie!

The rest of this recipe can be found on the Channel 4 website...

NWTHWT


----------



## Scootaloo

Not What They Had (expected) With Time
VGSOTM


----------



## Hippy

Vary (your) Green Socks Occasionally, (as) Tommy Moos.

IAGN


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Install Avast (for) Gavin Newsby

He needs proper Virus protection, don't you know?

BANKAI


----------



## LadyJirachu

Barry and Namine Kingify An Infernape XD

BARRY


----------



## sv_01

Big Angry Rhinos Raid Yavin
(But it's a gas giant! What do the Judoon want on a gas giant?)

EOTD


----------



## LadyJirachu

Eternally On Top Dedede (XD)

Dedede (XD)


----------



## Pikakirby

Barry and Rock (and) Roll (pants) Yapped

(about King Dedede and Riku XD)

COOLY

EDIT: Ninja'd while trying to think of what to write....:'(


----------



## CJBlazer

Can only oranges love you?

FLARKAS


----------



## sv_01

Flying Laser Anglerfish Restore Kamino And Skaro

IWITS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Is William Into Tango Suddenly

Seriously, he wasn't 5 minutes ago...

ROTA


----------



## sv_01

(What William? Hartnell? Isn't he dead? It isn't actually him, is it?)

Revenge Of The Anglerfish

GAOTM


----------



## CJBlazer

GAOTM

Get a original thread, moron.

HASHAHA


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

How Are Shiny Haunter Any Hotter (at Hallowe'en) Anyway

JACK


----------



## sv_01

Jagrafess Assassinated Captain Kirk

FGOS


----------



## Hippy

Fires Go On Sticks

ICBINB


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

In Cases Based In (Europe), Never Belieb

(See what I did there?)

TWDORA


----------



## Hippy

The Woman Drank On Real Arizonians.

(Belieb?)

PGHS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Please Give Hugh Silicon

He needs some!

VAIO

(And it's something to do with Justin Bieber... I'm not going to finish saying that after his stunt with his last gig, going out 2 hours late and insisting he was only 40 minutes late! Damned spoilt brat!)


----------



## Hippy

Vanessa Acts Innocently Obtuse.

INDID

(Oh, okay! And he is spoiled! Have you heard of that "Cut For Bieber" stuff?? That was extremely stupid!)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Interesting Noodles Dipped In Dressing

LIDBOT


----------



## Hippy

Little Italy Doesn't Buy Online, Trevor.

PLPSIR


----------



## sv_01

Purple Lake Penguins Still Invade Raxacoricofallapatorius

FSIOCOS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

For Serious Interests Only Cover Our Shoes

(I don't know...)

LORAN

(And, no, I can't say I have!)


----------



## DragonHeart

Lie on (a) red apple nose


ABC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Ali's Been Cured!!!

Good news all round, then! Apparently...

ISGTG


----------



## DragonHeart

I see golden toenails go

LMFAO


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Like Mary, Follow Alec's Orders

He knows what he's doing! Apparently...

AYIKTWIWOT


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

All your infants know true ways in working out troubles.

(That's some smart kids.)

DISALORI


----------



## sv_01

Don't Invade Skaro, Armor Lich Obviously Required Inspiration

(You mean Davros?)

VNSRTU


----------



## Pikakirby

Volbeat's Nanny Saw Radios Turning Up-side (down).

LOLOLOL

^ (Yes, that's the next acronym.)


----------



## mewtini

Lollipop Of Lollies, the Loving Of Lola (what the hell did I just do)

XDCP


----------



## Pikakirby

Xbox Development Community Program (WTF)

KPUD


----------



## mewtini

Kat's Partly Underway Development.

PKI


----------



## Hogia

People Kicking Iguanas

AOKDHF


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

All Other Kings Don't Hold Fortunes.

(Just that one. *points*)

KTOBZA


----------



## LadyJirachu

King Tut On Betting Zoom Abouts?

o.o' XD lol wut...XDD


MAY DAY

:3


----------



## sv_01

Multiverse-Annihilating Yaks, Davros Admires You

IWMVNE


----------



## LadyJirachu

I WANT MY VERY NICE EEVEES

XD :)


PLASMA

:o


----------



## Scootaloo

Please, Let's All Sing Musical Arias

GIRAFFE


----------



## LadyJirachu

*~Gaming Is Really Awesome For Freakin' Everyone~*

O_O;;;

....wow....XDDD;


*....GAMING.*

P=


----------



## DragonHeart

Goats Ate My Icecream (in) northern Georgia

......I don't even....XD


MEEP


----------



## sv_01

Meet Extremely Elusive Piranhas
(Are they really piranhas, or do they only act like piranhas?)

VNAA


----------



## DragonHeart

Vacume Named Alice Adams

XD

SODA


----------



## Scootaloo

Sally Or Darrin Asked.

ASDFGHJKL


----------



## Evanlyn

A Silly Dart Found Gary's Happy Jackaroo Killing Lions

DATMAFETE


----------



## sv_01

Davies's Ancients Tormented Moffat's Abominations, Former Exterminators Tremble Endlessly

GOMA


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Get Out My Wife

AQZXSW


----------



## Hippy

A Queasy Zebra X-rayed Samantha's Waffle

GAIHY


----------



## sv_01

Gillian Appears In Hartnell's Yogurt

UCOD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Unknown Cause of Death

FRDNOL


----------



## Karousever

Frivolous Rhinos Dumped Nutella On Lapdancers

IFFTIS


----------



## sv_01

Insecure Fishmen Fight Totally Innocent Shadows

SWF


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Super Water Foam 

TLOK


----------



## Karousever

The Leprechaun Offered Kiwis

LAOC


----------



## Hippy

Leprechauns Always Open Cats

DCPK


----------



## Karousever

Dolphins Can't Punch Kong

TEWTUO


----------



## Hippy

Tonight Elizabeth Will Understand Ostritches.

IYLMKM


----------



## Karousever

Irresponsible Yelling Lovers Make Keen Movements

HIARNC


----------



## Hippy

Hares Inside Apples In North Carolina
(That didn't make much sense XD)

WGFY


----------



## sv_01

Weeping Gargoyles Find Yarn

VNFCOG


----------



## Karousever

Very Nifty Flying Cats On Grass

IKE


----------



## Hippy

Indigo Kites Eat

COF


----------



## Karousever

Calling Out Fighters

HAIF


----------



## Hippy

Happy Airplanes In Finland

POIJ


----------



## Karousever

Punching Out In Japan

HPLM


----------



## Hippy

Help Platypi Learn Moves

ICBINB


----------



## Karousever

Ike Can Be Interestingly Non Boring

PMP


----------



## Hippy

Poor Monkeys Play

IWEY


----------



## Karousever

Ike Wants Everything Yellow 
(No I don't XD)
HISF


----------



## Hippy

Hippy Is Super Fun!! XD

ITJIC


----------



## Karousever

I Think Jake Is Cute
It's true, I am ;D XD 

HYTK


----------



## Hippy

Hippy You Train Kittens

And actually, it was supposed to be I Think Jake Is Cool XD XD

JIWBA


----------



## Karousever

Wow really? I was awfully close then. XD

Jake, I Want Bad Apples
It works, right? XD

HYCHT


----------



## Hippy

Hippy, You Can Hear Trains

XD I don't even remember my intention for my last acronym XD

JIMF


----------



## Karousever

Jake Is My Friend!
I nailed it, I know it. Our telepathic link tells me so. >.>

HITA


----------



## Hippy

Holy cow, you did get it right!! We must be telepathic!!!!!

Hippy Is That Awesome

JIT


----------



## Karousever

I told you! XD Or..well...you told me...hush >.> XD

Jake Is Tiger ? XD I don't know XD

HMMH


----------



## Hippy

Hippy Makes Me Happy

XD it was Jake Is Telepathic 

JTFFPLLKP
good luck


----------



## Karousever

Wow, that's what mine was! :o
Dangit, the irony of me not getting that one XD
Oh gosh, this'll be interesting XD
Jake Tiger Feels Fairly Purple, Like Larry Kicked Perry
I got lost near the end XD No amount of telepathy could have saved me there XD


----------



## Hippy

XD it was supposed to be Jake Thinks Flo From Progressive looks Like Katy Perry. XD I would have died if you got that correct. And since you didn't give me an acronym, I will just give you another one!! >:D

JINTS


----------



## Karousever

Dangit! That's not the first time I've done that XD Usually I catch it and edit my mistake though. Sorry! D:

Jake Is Not Thinking Swell

HSFM


----------



## Hippy

Hippy Sings Family Matters? 
That made no sense. XD

JIG


----------



## Karousever

I forgot what it was supposed to be XD
JAKE IS GOD 

BDTH


----------



## Hippy

XD XD XD It was Jake Is Great!! XD Hahahahahahahaha!!,!!! XD

Bad Dogs Thank Hippy? XD

JING


----------



## Karousever

I know it was, but mine was so much better :D XD
I'm sure they do XD

Jake Is Not God 

>.> Hush!

HIPPY


----------



## Hippy

XD We seriously must be telepathic!! XD

Oh dear. 
Hippy Is Perpetually Peaceful Yesterday

That didn't make sense, my verbs tense was horrid. But whatevs.

JAKE


----------



## Karousever

I'll forgive you XD

Jake Always Kicks Everything
That isn't true XD

LIES


----------



## Hippy

XD
Listen, I Eat Salmon
Which is not true. I am a vegan. XD

SCIENCE


----------



## sv_01

Shadows Climb Infinite Echeladders, Nomming Covered Eyes

(Not just the eyes though, also the hands that cover them... The Weeping Angels shouldn't have turned out _these_ lights.)

QLDWOVN


----------



## Karousever

Quick, Lie Down While Our Vermin Nibble

HWDSI


----------



## sv_01

High Walls, Double Shadows Imminent

ILTVN


----------



## Karousever

I Love To V-Neck

IMMFH


----------



## Hippy

Indigo Moths Meet Father Henry.

VCA


----------



## Karousever

Very Careful Appliance

YHIB


----------



## Hippy

You, Hippy, Is Bland.

The verb tense was nonsensical again, and I am pretty sure that my telepathic senses are telling me that the H did not really stand for Hippy. XD

AII


----------



## Karousever

Actually, it DID. It was "Yay Hippy Is Back!" XD

All Interstates Interlope
I don't even know XD

MFIBM


----------



## sv_01

Mist Fish Incessantly Bite Matt

HHASOHF


----------



## Karousever

How Has Anyone Stuffed One Half Fish

ILTN


----------



## Hippy

I Love To Notice

And XD my last acronym was Alex Is Ike

JTH


----------



## Karousever

So close!

Jake Teaches Hippy :D

IMMH


----------



## Hippy

Ike Misses Morning Hippy

Which, actually, would never be true since I am not a morning person XD

JISTA


----------



## Karousever

Jake Is So Totally Awesome
I know ;D

SIH


----------



## sv_01

Shadows In Hollywood

CTS


----------



## Karousever

Capture The Stork

INTSMB


----------



## sv_01

Invading Nightgauns Take Susan's Magic Box

CRSTLWTDL


----------



## Karousever

Call Rake, Since Terry Loves When Tyler Does Lie
Is it sad that that actually makes sense if you know my friends?

JLHR


----------



## Hippy

Jakey Loves His Reeni!!!! :D

RLYTJ


----------



## Karousever

Reeni Loves You Too, Jakey
? :D I don't know, it's my best guess at least XD
Just in case someone else wants to play, I think I'll do something more normal XD

KAPPA


----------



## sv_01

Kaled Ambassador Proposes Peaceful Alliance

(He was probably assassinated, if not outright exterminated)

RLTSH


----------



## Karousever

Richard Likes To Shove Hobos

Richard is a meanie :(

PHWL


----------



## LadyJirachu

Pokemon Has Watery Lands..
=P

POKEMON
B)


----------



## Karousever

Please, Our King's Every Movement Offends Nobody

Sorta makes sense? XD

OWAT


----------



## sv_01

Obscure Water-Associated Things

(River?)

TLDAAT


----------



## Karousever

They Love Dated Altitude Assault Transport

PDFPA


----------



## Hippy

You were right, Jakey! And ha yeah I will do more normal things too XD

Please Do Frame Pictures, Ashley

PINTC


----------



## Karousever

Ashley doesn't want to D:

Pushing Ike Near The Cave

JARSIAT


----------



## Hippy

Jakey And Reeni Sitting In A Tree!!! :D

JISPACAP


----------



## Karousever

I thought I was being sneaky with that, how the heck did you guess that?! XD Gotta love our telepathy! ;D

Jakey Is So Perfect And Can Always Perform

I got lost after the first four words XD TELEPATHY FAIL on my part XD 

JFWHT


----------



## Hippy

XD Ah our telepathy is the greatest :) And it was Jakey Is So Perfect And Cute And Perfect!

Jakey Freezes While Hippy Tips? XD I have NO IDEA! 

JIMB


----------



## Karousever

Well that's no fair you used perfect twice XD Well it is fair, but...yeah XD
Actually it was Jakey Failed With His Telepathy XD

Jakey Is My Boyfriend
You made it soooo hard XD

RMJSH


----------



## Hippy

XD Oh! 
Reeni Makes Jakey So Happy :)

RISHT,TYFT

Good luck XD


----------



## Karousever

Well crap. XD

Reeni Is So Happy Too, Thank You For That

IWYPFS


----------



## Hippy

WHAT HOW DID YOU GET THAT HOLY GUACAMOLE WE ARE SOOO TELEPATHIC IT IS SO COOL!!!! 

And um... I Wish You Perfectly Fun Shapes? XD I have no idea!

ILYSMAAIMYT

Ifyou get this, I will be so weirded out, in a good way! XD


----------



## Karousever

I Love You So Much And Aliya Is Mighty Young Too

I couldn't figure it out XD The second A stumped me XD

IDWYTL


----------



## Hippy

XD Close! It was I Love You So Much And I Missed You Today 

I Don't Want You To Leave


IDWTLEIS


----------



## Karousever

I Don't Want To Leave Either, It Sucks

:D 

IMYSMR


----------



## Hippy

Jakey. You. Are. So. Telepathic!!! You were totally right!!!!

I Miss You So Much Reeni

IMYTAILYSM


----------



## Karousever

I Missed You Too And I Love You So Much

C'mon Reeni, you didn't even try to make it hard ;)

IHTBGE


----------



## Hippy

Sorry! I was originally going to make it I Missed You Too And I Love You So Much, Oh And By The Way You Are A Great Boyfriend And You Are Super Perfect. But I thought it was too hard XD


I Have The Best Girlfriend Ever! :) 

Yours are pretty extremely not hard, too! XD

AIHTBBEILYJ


----------



## Karousever

That MAY have been too hard XD Probably XD
And dangit, I thought it would have stumped you because there was no R XD

Ummm...

And I Have The Best Boyfriend Ever, I Love You Jakey

Right? :D

GWATCCE


----------



## Hippy

XD Yes you are so correct!!

Okay, ummm this is a toughie. XD You say that and you sounded super cute on the phone when you said it XD

Great Women Are The Coolest Cats Ever

I have no idea. Like, at all. My telepathy had a defect!

IHATD


----------



## Karousever

Did I say toughie on the phone? When did I say toughie? XD

And not even close XD

I Had A Telepathy Defect! 

IWPMRF


----------



## Hippy

When I asked you that question about having a super power! You were like "Ooohh that's a toughie..." And then proceeded in your answer XD Butyou sound even MORE adorable when to say for realziez!!! Ahh like you have no idea you are so perfect, Jakey!

And what was it? XD I was totally lost.

And I am lost again! Ah you made these all hard! XD

I Will Perfect My Reeni's Family?
The only thing I got correct was the My Reeni part, I think.

TATHJ


----------



## Karousever

These Are Too Hard, Jakey!

You got "i Will" and "My Reeni" right XD

I can't tell you! It's a secret ;)

IASTE


----------



## Hippy

Wait, was that one I Will PLease My Reeni Forever?

And gah you are so telepathic it is perfect!

I Am So Tired England
That made no sense. I am not good at this

IAJOYTS


----------



## Karousever

Close! Please wasn't the word I was thinking of...but that's true too :D XD

Oh this one stumps me XD

I Am Jakey's Obvious Yearning...Too Soon

I don't know! XD Hush! XD

RBIU


----------



## Hippy

PROTECT! I Will Protect My Reeni Forever!! :D Right? You're so sweet, thank you :)

And I forgot what it was. XD

Okay um

Reeni's Brain Is Uncool
I have no idea... XD

IASCJ


----------



## Karousever

Yes, you got it, it was protect XD

I forgot what it was, but it wasn't that XD
NO WAIT I REMEMBER XD
I can't tell you :)

I Am Super Cool, Jakey!

Yes you are, Reeni. Now stop bragging ;D XD XD XD

IDWTGTB


----------



## Hippy

XD I don't remember what my real acronym was

I Don't Want To Go To Bed

IWMPW


----------



## Karousever

I Wish My Phone Worked 

YIWIWT


----------



## Hippy

Yeah I wish It Worked Too

XD This is easy!

IEOJ


----------



## Karousever

Pfft, I dunno...uh...

I Eat Orange Jello!

RILYMTTOLTM
>:D


----------



## Hippy

XD I don't remember what I said... Again! XD

Reeni I Love You Mucho Today Tina Opened Little Taco Machines
I have no idea XD

IASTBIWTTTMJ
Good luck, Jakey! XD


----------



## Karousever

Oh crap XD

I Am So Totally Bored I Want To Totally Text My Jakey

I dunno, it was my best shot XD

IWTMMRS


----------



## Hippy

Ah that was good, but you only got " I Am So" and "My Jakey" correct. But great guess!

I Want To Make My Reeni Super?
I know I got the last word wrong XD

MJIBTAW


----------



## Karousever

Well what was it? D:

And yes, actually you only got "I Want To", and "My Reeni" right XD

My Jakey Is Better Than Augustus Waters
Okay, okay >.> XD 

YPSSWSWCT


----------



## Hippy

It was "I Am So Tired But I Want To Talk To My Jakey" XD

And what was yours?

You're Perfectly Super Sweet When Sleeping Tonight

I don't know XD

JYAP


----------



## Karousever

Er, can't tell you THAT one either XD
And this one was Your Phone Should Start Working So We Can Text

I think you left out letters XD Even though yours is totally true ;D

Oh gosh, it's so short but I don't even know XD

Jake's Yawns Are Perfect!

I really don't know XD

NMIAWN


----------



## Hippy

XD It was supposed to be Jakey You Are Perfect XD Though you have a super adorable yawn that isn't even weird like mine! XD

And um...

No May Is Actually With Netherlands

Obviously I have no idea XD

IMUSMJ


----------



## Karousever

My yawn is not adorable! XD But it's nice of you to say so, anyway :) But yours are, so hush! Not even weird!

I don't remember it either XD

I May Uphold So Much, Jake

I don't even know XD

TBTWOML


----------



## Hippy

Oh oops, that was a typo. XD The U was supposed to me a Y. XD 

And ummm... 
Today Bankers Talk With Owls, Monkeys, Lemurs.
That made no sense, I have no idea XD

ILMJ


----------



## Karousever

I KNEW IT.
It was I Missed You So Much Jakey! HUZZAH! XD

Anyway, I forgot, sorry XD

I Love My Jakey 
? :D

WITLMRM


----------



## Hippy

*high fives my Jakey* Yes sir! XD I made my acronym super easy because I couldn't think of anything! XD

And gah my telepathicness is failing me!

Well I Treat Little Miss Reeni Mainly

I don't know... XD

IANGATG


----------



## Karousever

*high fives back* :D

Er...
I Am Not Good At This Game
? XD YES YOU ARE!

RISGATG


----------



## Hippy

Jakey, why is it that you can read my thoughts perfectly, but my telepathy is failing me! XD

Reeni Is So Good At This Game

NIAN


----------



## Karousever

No I Am Not
Oh hush! XD And mine are harder, silly ;P

ILTL


----------



## Hippy

I Love To Listen?
I don't know XD

ILTLTMJ


----------



## Karousever

It was actually I Love The Lorax XD

I Love To Listen To My Jakey

So easy, Reeni, c'mon ;)

IATAMG


----------



## Hippy

I thought my last acronym was hard! XD 

I Am Talking At My Girl
I don't know XD

IASFRSL


----------



## Karousever

It Always Sings, For Realziez, Sing Later!

I don't know either XD

IWMRS


----------



## Hippy

XD I don't remember what it was supposed to be, Sorry! XP

I Will Marry Reeni Someday?
:D

IWMJS,AIWBSP

Good luck :)


----------



## Karousever

;)
Oh gosh, that looks tough XD

I Will Marry Jakey Someday, And It Will Be ..So Purple?
I got lost XD

OFDWBATM


----------



## Hippy

Close! It was So Perfect! XD

Oh Friends Do Wilt Because Arizona Takes Money
I have no idea

MJISS


----------



## Karousever

Wow, I WAS close XD

My Jakey Is So Sweet

MRISB


----------



## Hippy

My Reeni Is So Beautiful
:D Thank you :) Gah I am just crying right now, for realziez! You make me so happy :)

MJMMCIAGW


----------



## Karousever

Aww ^_^

My Jakey Makes Me Cry, I Always Get Worried?
That made it sound awful, the way I tried to interpret it XD Gosh XD
I HOPE I got that wrong XD

WWHMK


----------



## Hippy

No, It was In A Good Way :)

When Will Hippy Miss Keys
I don'r know... XD

IFS


----------



## Karousever

I Feel Sick
So sneaky ;P

IWTMYFB


----------



## Hippy

I'm sorry, I couldn't think of anything good! XD

I Wish That My Yellow Feels Better
Yellow? XD I'm pretty sure that was only thing incorrect. Right?

J,ILYSMYHNI

:)


----------



## Karousever

It was I Want To Make You Feel Better XD

Jakey, I Love You So Much You Have No Idea

I had to stop and come back to it, then I figured it out XD

IWFYOARC


----------



## Hippy

Oh oops! I was kinda extremely off XD

And that happened to me at some point last night XD

I Wish For Your Outlets, Andrew, Rebecca, Carol.

Hah, yeah, I am lost XD

JYAST,IINEF


----------



## Karousever

Jakey You Are So Tall, If I Never Ever Feel

I have NO CLUE XD

YARHN


----------



## Hippy

I forgot what it was! XD

You Are Really Humorous Nisreen! :)

MJISSC


----------



## Karousever

My Jakey Is So Super Cute?
I don't think that was it XD

IWTFPOBA


----------



## Hippy

I think you got a couple words wrong, but I don't really remember! XD

I Want To Feel Pretty Odd Before Afternoon

I have no idea! XD

HWYDJ


----------



## Karousever

How Would You Die, Jakey?
I don't know! D:

YAHNAR


----------



## Hippy

The only thing incorrect was "Would" and "Die"

You Are Hippy Not A Renni!
XD

YAMJ


----------



## Karousever

Well then what was it? D:
You were close, it was actually "You Are Hippy, Nisreen, And Reeni"

You Are My Jakey

YIA,AYAMR


----------



## Hippy

I can't tell you! :) You'll have to guess it yourself :)

Yes I Am, And You Are My Reeni

ILBYR


----------



## Karousever

I Love Being Your Reeni

:D

ISTTGY


----------



## Hippy

I Still Think That Girls Yodel

I have no idea!!! XD

TYFE,J


----------



## Karousever

It was "I'm Still Trying To Guess Yours" XD

The Youth Feast Everywhere, Jake

I don't know XD

BEARD


----------



## Hippy

Oh! XD

And it was "Thank You For Everything, Jakey" XD

By Evening All Reenis Dance
XD I don't know!!! XD


----------



## Karousever

Oh XD 

It wasn't really anything, it was just a word to see what you would come up with :)

And you didn't give me one, so..

NISREENO


----------



## Hippy

Oh oops! I forgot! I'm sorry!

Now I Sing Really Excitedly, Elizabeth, Nap Over!

XD That didn't make sense XD

MYJAKEY


----------



## Karousever

It's fine XD

Many Youths Join Alex's Karate Everywhere & Yonder

Wow XD

MRISP


----------



## Hippy

XD That & is cheating! XD I think

My Reeni Is so Pretty

Thank you! <3 I love you, you are soooo sweeeeet!

MJISSSSSA

XD


----------



## Karousever

I don't care if it's cheating >.> HUSH XD

You got it :)

My Jakey Is So So So So Super Attractive

Okay so that was probably another So, but I like the Super :D
XD

RITMBGE


----------



## Hippy

No it was Super!! XD I am surprised you go that!!! :D

Reeni Is Too Marvelous Because Gerald Eats? 
I know I got that wrong XD

IKIGTW


----------



## Karousever

Really? :D Awesome! :D

Gerald does not eat, Reeni. Except maybe electricity XD

I Know I Got The Wow?
You totally do :D XD

YIMFF


----------



## Hippy

You double posted, by the way.

XD Sorry, I couldn't think of anything! XD
And you got yours incorrect, by the way XD

You & I Make Funky Friends

XD

ILMJSM


----------



## Karousever

I did no such thing >.>

I Love My Jakey So Much

IBDOY


----------



## sv_01

I Bite Daleks On Youtube

LBYCTSADB


----------



## Karousever

That would be an interesting channel... XD

Let's Buy Your Carrots To Singe All Diabolical Bodies

GERALD


----------



## sv_01

Gryphons Eat Rassilon And Lady Diana

BOFS


----------



## Karousever

Boys Offer Food Stuffs

OWLCITY


----------



## Hippy

Online While Leaping Castles In The Year

ONEDIRECTION

XD


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I won't let you two take over the games forum. >.<

Obviously Not Endowed (with) Dicks; Infatuate Really Exploitable Chicks To Instigate Other Nuisances. 

Y.O.U.R.F.A.C.E


----------



## Hippy

XD We aren't trying to take it over! XD Nobody else posts anymore XD

You Only Use Rare Flyers And Catchers, Edward

HHAYT


----------



## Karousever

I agree with Reeni, we're not taking it over XD Anyone else is welcome to play :) Few DO, though XD

Ha Ha, Are You Tall?

ALIYA


----------



## Hippy

All Lions In Your Aorta.

XD

DENNY


----------



## Karousever

Demons Eat Naive, Nommable Younglings

MRGREEN


----------



## Hippy

Mister Reader, Green Reads & Eats Everything Now

WINTERGIRLS


----------



## Karousever

Why I Never Turn Everything 'Round, Gosh It Really Lacks Space
That actually sorta makes sense, and I typed it up in like 15 seconds XD

ENDERSGAME


----------



## sv_01

Entranced Newbie Discovers Eternity's Rather Swirly, Gallifrey's Authorities Mysteriously Escape

DBBAYD


----------



## Karousever

Do Bad Beyond All Your Dreams

TLOG


----------



## Hippy

Today's Love, Oh God!
XD

IMTF


----------



## Karousever

I Missed The Forums
Am I right? :D

RISL


----------



## Hippy

Yes you're right!

Reeni Is So Lovable
Right? :D

SIMJ


----------



## Spatz

Stop Indigo Maned Jockeys


DFIBVG


----------



## Karousever

Don't Forget I Bought Video Games

MRITCTE


----------



## Hippy

My Reeni Is Too Cute To Explain? 
:D

SIMJ,HICT


----------



## Karousever

It was actually The Cutest Thing Ever, but that works just as much XD

So Is My Jakey, He Is Cute Too

Right? XD 

TOTHNT


----------



## Hippy

Oh, I was close! XD And yeah, you wre right XD

Talking Online To Hippy/Nisreen Tonight
I know that was wrong XD

ILMJSSM


----------



## Karousever

I Love My Jakey So So Much

I really hope that's right XD I don't know how I could have gotten it wrong XD

TBILYM


----------



## Hippy

Yes that was right :)

Thanks But I Love You More

BILYTM


----------



## Karousever

It was actually "Too Bad", but same principle XD

But I Love You The Most

Nuh uh!

IWALYTM


----------



## Hippy

Oh oops, I was close! XD

I Will Always Love You The Most

NYWBILYTM


----------



## Karousever

Dangit I thought I was sneaky XD

No You Won't Because I Love You The Most

MLFYBBOA

Good luck with that one >:D


----------



## Hippy

My Love For You Brings Basics Of Awesome

I think that started off correct and just went downhill XD

GNJSWILY


----------



## Karousever

Good Night Jakey, Sleep Well, I Love You

Nailed it! :D

IIABMBISLY


----------



## Hippy

It Is Already Bedtime, Maybe Bed Is Soft, Love You

I don't know XD

IMMJ


----------



## Karousever

I Miss My Jakey
Is that it? 

RITBGE


----------



## Hippy

I think you got that one correct :)

Reeni Is Totally Beautiful & Gorgeous Everyday

? :)

GISN


----------



## Karousever

Gosh I Stopped Nannying

I don't know XD

YAMPLG


----------



## Hippy

Yay Anastasia Makes Phonetime Lovely & Golden

XD I don't have a clue!

THGMJ


----------



## Karousever

To Hate Gobbling My Jakey

No clue XD

YATCTE


----------



## Hippy

You Are The Cutest Thing Ever

JYASA


----------



## Karousever

Jakey You Are Super Awesome
Right? :P

MRITBGITU


----------



## Hippy

No sir! But you were close! :) You got Super and Awesome wrong XD

My Reeni Is The Best Girlfriend In The Universe

MJITMPPITWWW


----------



## Karousever

I thought that one was hard, dangit.. XD

My Jakey Is The Most Perfect Person In The Whole Wide World

Right? Close? Not true, because that'd be you ;P

RISMBTM


----------



## Hippy

Yes, you were right :)

Reeni Is So My Buddy That's Magnificent

I have no idea XD

JYMMDE


----------



## Karousever

Jakey You Make Me Dance Everywhere

I'm totally right >:D

ICWTMY


----------



## Hippy

XD

I Can't Wait To Marry You
<3 <3 <3 Jakeyyyy I love you so much!!!!! <3 <3 <3

ICWTBYW


----------



## Karousever

Love you too, Reeni ^_^

I Can't Wait To Be Your Wife

You sure made that one hard ;P 
XD
<3

YBTBME


----------



## Hippy

You'll Be The Best Mrs Ever

? XD I don't know.

IMMJCRN


----------



## Karousever

I doubt that's what it was...but so true anyway ;)

I Miss My Jakey-Cake Right Now
>.>

IMMRPJAM


----------



## Hippy

I Miss My Reeni-Pie Just As Much

ILMJCSMIIEF


----------



## Karousever

I Love My Jakey-Cake So Much I Infiltrate Every Forum

I dunno XD

MRISSA


----------



## Hippy

XD It was supposed to be I Love My Jakey-Cake So Much It Isn't Even Funny XD 
But you were close :)

My Reeni Is So Super Adorable

BMJIEMA


----------



## Karousever

Ah darn I should have guessed that XD

But My Jakey Is Even More Adorable

Lies! XD

RDKTSITMATE


----------



## Hippy

Reeni Doesn't Know That She Is The Most Adorable Thing Ever

Oh whatever Jakey <3

JIBTHOA


----------



## Karousever

I'm surprised you got that! :o

Jakey Is Barely Tall, Honestly Our Apples

I had NO idea XD

IFBESYKM


----------



## Hippy

I don't remember what my last acronym was supposed to be, but it wasn't that XD

I Forge Better Extravagant Swords, Yolanda, Katy, & Mary

I don't know XD

RIFBJDTRF


----------



## Karousever

I remember what mine was XD It was song lyrics XD
It was "I'm Feeling Better Ever Since You Know Me" XD
I love that song XD

Reeni Is First But Jakey Drags Trees To Reeni's Farm

I had NOOOO idea XD Please tell me XD

JCWTMRHW


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Jelly cats with tomato mop rings (and) home work.
Oh god. I HAVE NO IDEA.
RFDGTREF


----------



## sv_01

Run Fast, Doctor, Gallifreyan T-Rexes Escaped Fendahl

(All I know about Fendahl is that it's an old series enemy.)

MIKITM


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Milk Is King Italy's Tough Mug...?
What?

TARDIS


----------



## sv_01

Totally Awesome Reality Damage Investigation Ship

MJOTHHM


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

May Jews On Thick Houses Have Money...?
ASDFTHG


----------



## RespectTheBlade

A Super Dead Fly That Has Grown

OHAEBHAR


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Oh Heck An Edible Bear Hat And River
lolwut
TTGTC


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Told To Grasp The Cage

ESWMIOSUWYP


----------



## Hippy

Enter Sandman While Making Icecream On Super Ucky Whales, You Promised.

MEHSSB


----------



## Karousever

Many Ewoks Have Special Sensitive Bowls

That..didn't make sense XD

ILMRMTAITU


----------



## Hippy

I forgot what it was supposed to be XD

I Love My Reeni More Than An Infinite Time Unit

I have no idea XD

ILMJTA


----------



## Karousever

Close! More Than Anything In The Universe* XD

I Love My Jakey, Though Almonds

I feel like that should have been easier XD

MRITMBGITW


----------



## Hippy

XD That should have been easier XD It was To Aimeressence XD

My Reeni Is Too Magnificent But Gosh, I'm Tired & Weird

I don't know XD

ILMJSMIIEFTY


----------



## Karousever

Ack! Of course! D:
I Love My Jakey So Much It Is Even For The Years

Nooope.. XD

TMWTBGE


----------



## Hippy

I forgot what ot was supposed to be XD

The Man With The Bag Gets Everything

I have no idea XD

IWMMJSM


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

I Wish Milk Men Just Slap Mushrooms
TARDISBBC
....yeah I'm a Doctor Who fan


----------



## sv_01

Tesselecta Assaults Red Daleks In Steve's Big Blue Cupboard

AHDEOTD


----------



## Hippy

A Headless Dead Elephant Only Talks Daily

TFIOS


----------



## Karousever

The First Instance Orbits Saturn
That sounds cryptic XD

INWTLMRP


----------



## Hippy

I Never Want To Lose My Reeni-Pie

YWNLYRPIP


----------



## Karousever

You Will Never Lose Your Reeni-Pie, I Promise
:D
MRITBE


----------



## Hippy

My Reeni Is The Best Ever

BMJIEMTBE


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Birds Might Jump Into Edible Mice Tails Before Evening.
AFSNRBFGJHEFRE


----------



## Karousever

All Forget Super Novas Really Bore Fiery Goblins Justly, However Every Fire Runs Everywhere

IHMRRTTO


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

I Hit Men Rupees Random T-shirts To Oklahoma
WUUT
ASDFGHJKLQWER


----------



## Hippy

A Singing, Dancing Fairy Gets Highly Joking, King Lucas. Queen Wendy Eats Rain.

That made perfect sense XD

IASUWMM


----------



## Karousever

I Am So Upset With My Mom
I'm sorry Reeni-Pie :(
JWTHHRFB


----------



## Hippy

It's fine, I got over it XD

Jakey Will Try Hard Helping Reeni Feel Better
I feel like I got one of the words mixed up or something XD

TYJYATB


----------



## Karousever

Thank You Jakey, You Are The Best
Ithink you did too, but you got it mostly right anyway XD

NMRIDTB


----------



## kyeugh

Never memorize red increments, despite the bagels.

NMMSA.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

No More Mellow Sponge Apples
DRWBHBOC
Look closely.......


----------



## sv_01

Yeah.

Davros Rages While Bashing His Bones On Concrete

NPAWABTM


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Nope Pears Are Wet Apple Bees Truck Merp
That..... made perfect sense.
FVHNDRDNSVN


----------



## Karousever

Fairies Vehemently Hate Neon Dragons Reading Daily News, So Very Little

MRWNST


----------



## Hippy

My Reeni Will Never Sit Tight
XD I think I got most of it right XD

JILY


----------



## Karousever

Weird, I can't remember.. XD

Jakey, I Loathe You
How mean! D: Just kidding, I know it was love ;)

RILYMTTOLTM


----------



## Hippy

You are so cute! XD

Reeni I Love You More Than The Ocean Loves The Moon

ITOTITWITILYBITTITYLMT

Good luck XD


----------



## Karousever

I was surprised you go-OH GOD I'LL BE HERE ALL NIGHT D:

I Totally Only Think It Thinks We Idolize Trees, I Love You But It Thinks That I Try Your Love More Times

You HAVE to tell me what that was suppsoed to mean XD

RMARLPITAG


----------



## Hippy

Oh Jakey XD It was If There's One Truth In The World It's That I Love You, But If There's Two, It's That You Love Me Too 

But I just realized, I messed up, it is supposed to be There's _Only_ One Truth, oops!

Reeni Makes A Really Lame Pizza, It Tastes All Gross

XD I don't know XD

ILDAMJ


----------



## Karousever

Oh! Gosh I'm so dumb, how did I not get that?! XD Bad telepathy, you broke! XD
It was Reeni Made a Really Long Post In The Acronym Game XD

I Love...Doodling At My Jakey?
Am I off my game tonight, or something? XD

JSTHSIT


----------



## Hippy

Jakey Sings The Hearty Song In Taiwan

Obviously I have no idea XD

OIHNI


----------



## Karousever

OHMYGOSH YOU GOT IT :O
Kidding, of course XD

Obviously I Have No Idea
Really? XD You're going to make an acronym out of what you JUST said? XD

HU

Bet you can't guess it >:D


----------



## Hippy

XD I didn't think you would get mine! I thought it was clever XD

And is this one supposed to be easy? Because I honestly have no idea XD
*Hugs U*

I don't know XD

ISATG


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

I Sing About Thick Gerbils
I totally got that.
AWEDFVBHVRTGH


----------



## Hippy

All Waking Edwards Dance For Virginia Because He's Very Royally Tall, Revengeful, & Happy.

JILYSMEIAT


----------



## Karousever

Jakey, I Love You So Much, Even If Alex Tall

I don't know XD

ISEDTAMR


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

I Slap Epidemic Dogs Towards A Mite Rat
IDEKWIJPOGPHMDWPKMNMCARRRG
Muahahahah >:3


----------



## Karousever

I Don't Ever Know Why I Just Punch Out Guys. Please Help Me Deal With Punching & Karate. My Name Means Carrying All Rapid Rapidash, Ready, Go!

Just a suggestion, should probably stay away from making such massively long acronyms, it's a bit discouraging.

RHSSTISA


----------



## sv_01

Rassilon Has Such Sharp Thumbs It's So Awful

PHNAH


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

jaketiger1116 said:


> I Don't Ever Know Why I Just Punch Out Guys. Please Help Me Deal With Punching & Karate. My Name Means Carrying All Rapid Rapidash, Ready, Go!


It meant I Don't Even Know What I Just Posted Oh God Please Help Me Doctor Who Pokemon Minecraft ARRRG
lol


Pie Hates Never And NOPE
GTA


----------



## Karousever

Gory Thriving Ants

ILN


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

I Like Nom
WGATH


----------



## Hippy

Wait Go Attack The Honey

RISG


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Regenerate It Sit (on) Gold
AVSBDG


----------



## Karousever

All Vegans Snack Bananas, Don't Get?

NOIMBTMR


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Nope Orange Is My Barrel Time Made Regenerate
I keep using the word regenerate XD
SRATRNX


----------



## Karousever

Some Regerenate, All Try Regeneration Noises....Xylophone

RPPITT


----------



## Hippy

Reeni Please Protect It, Tick Tock 

JTYFE


----------



## Karousever

Jakey, Thank You For Everything
Aww <3

NNTTMRP


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Nope Nope Tigers Tap(dance) Monkeys Role Play

FYDGBD
Fixed it, but you don't have to answer it.


----------



## Karousever

So there was no acronym...so..

RITPGE


----------



## Hippy

Reeni Is The Prettiest Girl Ever

Awww Jakey <3 I love you so much :)

TYBNAAAMJ


----------



## Karousever

Wow you got it! XD I'm glad :) I love you too, Reeni <3

Thank You, But Not As Attractive As My Jakey
Not even! You are the most beautiful girl ever, Reeni-Pie! Don't you ever forget it!

NFTILYMOA


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Never For Two Iron Long Yard Map Oh And--

GFHTY


----------



## Hippy

Google "From Hippy To You"

XD Obviously don't Google it XD I don't know what would come up XD

DFTBA


----------



## Karousever

Don't Forget To Be Awesome
Psh, like I wouldn't get THAT one, come on XD

MGIBTYG

By the way, the first few results are:

-29 Signs You Were Raised By Hippies - BuzzFeed

-24 Signs You're A West Coast Hippie - BuzzFeed

-Hippie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-How to Be a Hippie: 11 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

My Goat Is Big, Thin, Yellow, (and) Gooey.
ASTFFSD


----------



## Hippy

Attack Stinky Turkeys For Fluffing Sleepy Doggies

By the way, Jakey, I can't believe you actually Googled it XD You are so cute XD

MBFIBTYBF


----------



## Karousever

My Boy Friend Is Better Than Your Boy Friend
Heeey that means you knew what my acronym was! XD Gosh we ARE telepathic XD

IJLYSGDM


----------



## Hippy

I Just Love You So Gosh Darn Much

I love our telepathicness <3
ILYSMM


----------



## Karousever

I Love You So Much More
Me too :D It's awesome <3

MRITGOB
;)


----------



## Ether's Bane

Machine Runs Into Three German Orange Buckets

SPJBXOBSW


----------



## Hippy

Spongebob & Patrick Jump Boxy Xylophones Overall, Because Sandy's Weird

ICBINB


----------



## Karousever

I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!
I laughed so hard XD

YASAA


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You Are So Apple Android
ASDFGADFTBA


----------

